# Project X Zone Main Thread.



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2013)

OOC link here: 

*Vice City. Human Realm*

The phone had been ringing off the hook as Dante tried getting past page 4 of Guns and Babes. 

?Not that I don?t need the money but?.I?m only one guy.? 

He leaned back in the old wooden chair, creaking in protest as he made it stand on it?s back legs. His feet were idly lounging on the table, and with barely any effort one hit the desk, causing the phone to spiral into the air and find it?s home on Dante?s shoulder as his ear pressed against the speaker.

?Devil May Cry. Mmhmm. You don?t say. Well yeah that is a lot of money. Ordinarily I?d jump at the chance but I?m already on another case. Horns hm? Well maybe he?s just looking for real estate. You can?t judge a devil by it?s colour.?

Dante threw the phone back on it?s holder and picked up the magazine. It wasn?t but 2 minutes that there was a thud at his door. 

?We?re closed.?

It persisted but Dante ignored it feeling a chill up his spine. ?That?s never a good sign.?

The doors burst open and a light which seemed to irritate him shone through, as bright as the wintersun, even though it was 10pm. 

?You guys lookin to use the bathroom?? Dante asked, his eyes peering over the magazine. He?d seen these things before. Or at least things like them. Fallen Angels from the lower reaches of Hell, but that?s not what these were.

?Angels? That?s new.? Dante?s hand was already on the hilt of his sword as three of the winged creatures screamed at him and sauntered in. 

?Oh damn, you better not mess up this place. It took me a month to get motivated enough to clean this place??

As if on cue the angel slashed his holy trident at his drum set, destroying it, whilst still moving towards the devil hunter.

?Ok. So now I?m pissed. I?m the only one that?s allowed to break my stuff.? The massive sword went flying out of his hand impaling the angel to the wall. It writhed around trying to get free. ?Honestly I thought you guys were going to be a bit more of a challenge. I also thought you?d be hotter. See here??

Dante flipped the page to a busty blonde in a white bikini with a photoshopped halo and cheap angel wings holding an assault rifle. The other two screamed just before two bullets pierced through his wall and executed the angels with a horrifying scream.

The sound of stilletos on concrete tapped their way closer to the door, as Dante pulled out his sword of the angel, resulting in a flash of light. Dante rubbed his eyes just in time to see an incredibly confident and sexual woman standing there, one hand on her hip, the other pushing up her glasses.

?You?re the legendary devil hunter, Dante?? the sassy British accent purred out questioningly, "Honestly I thought you'd be taller."

?I?d have to retire to become a legend.? Dante shrugged. ?But you got everything else right.?

The woman looked him up and down as if inspecting him. ?I?ve heard so much about you since I arrived in this city. Much closer to Inferno than I?m used to I must say and a little more than I?m comfortable with.?

?Bayonetta. The angel killer who keeps going so she doesn?t get pulled back into hell.? Dante said getting as close as either of them were willing to.

?Flattered that my name has reached here. But I think we both agree that I don?t belong here. Nor do my little tag alongs.? She pointed to the feathered and bloody stain on the floor with the guns attached to her ankles. ?Don?t want to accidently kick off Armageddon now do we??

?Hm. Yeah, too many of these guys here could be seen as an invasion. Guess we gotta do what we can to stem the numbers.? Dante said as a flash of light poured through the windows from outside. ?We may as well have fun doing it. You dance??

?As long as I lead.? The black haired witch replied, walking to the door.

?As long as it?s a good time, lead away.? Dante said following the woman out to be greeted with dozens of angels. ?You sure know how to throw a party.?

The pair smirked and began to cut through them like a hot knife through butter


----------



## Kuno (Sep 14, 2013)

The only sound that could be heard was the panting breaths of the pair of shinobi.  Their breaths coming out in icy puffs as they continued to climb in the snow snow covered mountains.  “Okay Zeke.  Tell me again why we are up here?”  The woman said to the man, grabbing onto the next ledge of the rock.  She grimaced when the sharp edge bit into her hand.  “And, why we are doing this the difficult way?”  Glancing over she waited for a response from the man who looked like a masculine version of herself.

“I told you, Kiya.” He groaned while moving upward yet again.

“I know.  I also asked you to tell me again.”  Kiya's arms shook as she once again moved toward the summit.

“I heard rumors that they are plotting again.”

“Who?  So why don't we just change into birds and fly up there.  Or...I know!  Use chakra so we can climb up so much easier.”  She glared at him before look up and seeing a ledge that they could rest on.

Zeke was silent for several moments while the climbed up to the outcropping.  It appeared to be more than that, it was a mouth to a large cave.  The siblings stopped at the entrance and sat with there backs against the freezing ice.  They sat catching there breath for what seemed only a few seconds.  “Okay, I admit I didn't tell you that part.”  Zeke leaned his head back as he slowed his breathing, Kiya only arched an eyebrow at her brother.

“It is more than what I said.  But, I knew if I told you the truth you wouldn't come without bringing a larger group of shinobi.”

“Zeke you are starting to make a bit nervous.”

“Come on.  We can reach it this way.”  He pointed down the cave and slowly made his way to his feet.

“No.  I'm not moving another inch until you tell me what is going on.”

Running a hand through his blonde hair, excitement and fear shined in his green eyes.  “There is something up here Kiya.  Something amazing.  Something strange.  Something...”  His eyes turned wild, his mind searching for the words to explain what he had seen.

“Now you are starting to scare me Zeke.”  Kiya got to her feet and looked her brother over carefully.

“It's amazing, Kiya.  You will learn things you never knew possible.  Feel things...”  He grabbed her hand and started pulling her down the cave.

“You still haven't explained why we had to climb the damn mountain.”  It was her twin brother, the one person in the world that Kiya trusted beyond all others.  She didn't fight him but followed him, frowning when he said nothing more.

It seemed forever that they traversed the icy labyrinth.  Moving ever deeper into the mountain.  Suddenly Kiya noticed something that had been gradual, so gradual as to seem unnoticeable.  It was becoming brighter and warmer.  No longer could Kiya see her breath nor had to use her abilities to make her eyes see the curves before them.

Still Zeke pushed on.  He was becoming relentless.  His speed was picking up as they seemed to closer to the source of the light and heat.  “It's coming, Kiya.  You'll see.  Once you see then we can show others...”  His voice faded and his breathing picked up, they seemed to be coming up on a large opening in the ice.  A room of great height.

“What is it?”  Kiya squinted her eyes at the light that was pulsing before it faded to a dull glow.  

“It is life!  It is creation!  It is our reason for being!”  Zeke ran forward.  Encased in the ice was some sort of metal.  It had a black cast, with stick figured etched onto it or into it.  It was also obviously large, unfortunately most of it was lost in the depths of the mountain.  Her brother pressed against the metal, running his hand lovingly over the surface.  “Touch it Kiya!  Everything will be answered!  Every question you have ever had!”

“Zeke, get away from that thing now.”  Kiya's voice was hard.  Something in her told her whatever this was it wasn't something that they should mess with.

“No.  You don't understand!  You won't understand until you touch it.  Listen to it!”  He pulled away and looked at his sister. 

“We need to tell the counsel and try to figure out how to deal with this thing.  Whatever it is...”  Her heart pounded, not liking the feel she was getting.

“I thought I could trust you Kiya.  I thought you of all people could see what an amazing thing this is.  They will want to destroy it.  It can't be destroyed!”

“Zeke!  Listen to yourself!”

“What?  I don't understand.”  The statement seemed odd until Kiya realized he wasn't speaking to her but to something in his head.  “She is perfect for what you...”  His voice faded and he sighed before nodding.  “It says you are evil.  That you don't want to help us become greater but to destroy us.  I can't let you do that.”  He charged forward causing Kiya to start backing up.

“Zeke!  What are you doing?!”  She wasn't going to lift a hand against her twin, Kiya couldn't do that but apparently Zeke did not feel the same.  The shoulder she got to the stomach knocked the breath completely out of her and she hit the ice hard on her back.  There was plenty of momentum behind the hit and it caused her to slide several feet, right over the edge of a deep hole.  “Zeke!”  She screamed getting ready to change her form but realized to late that whatever that thing was it could stop her abilities.  

Fear in her eyes she looked at the edge to see her brother with tears rolling down his cheeks.  Then there was a flash of light and everything was gone.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 14, 2013)

A tall woman sprints down a street, short black hair flying behind her as bullets just passing her body while she turned a corner.  “Catch me if you can!”  she glances behind her, adjusting the guitar on her back.  She pulls out a rather large shotgun shaped weapon made out of wood, a spout on top filled with nothing but chum.  She shoots it once at a small group of pursuers, all getting covered by the chunky ammunition, “I think you’ll find this surprise…” She begins as the ground begins to shake, “Is pretty jawsome.” A loud roar sounds as a large shark tears through the asphalt of the street and devours all the people within the circle of red.   “Heh, I’ll need to remember that one.  Steelport Sewer sharks are always reliable.” She grins, setting the gun back at her side.

A loud rumble breaks through the usual chaos of Steelport’s down town, causing the simulation to flicker, suddenly changing from its usual dark atmosphere.  Lightening to purely daylight, she looks around either way in a panic, the people in it walking by normally even though they were being stretched and shrunk to different sizes.  She felt a chill go down her spine, and suddenly she went numb.  Getting hit in the back by a large garbage truck, she falls forward.  She stands up almost immediately, “Kinzie!?  Matt!  What the hell is going on!?  This isn’t right!  Shaundi?  Pierce?”  A bright light shines from the large spaceship above the city, seemingly sucking the simulation into it.  Getting no response from the others, she grabs the concrete under her, turning her grey eyes towards the bright light, she feels it isn’t right.

Letting go of the ground, she steals the nearest vehicle, a motorbike, and attempts to zoom away.  Suddenly the world went dark, her own breath and heartbeat the only things keeping her company.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------











“Come little children, come with me, safe and happy, you will be, away from home, now let us run, with Sachiko, you'll have so much fun.” The glowing blue girl sings, floating down the halls of the long ago abandoned school.  “Oh, little children, please don't cry, Sachi wouldn't hurt a fly, be free to frolic, be free to play, come with me to my school to stay.” Glancing in each room as she passes, she giggles finding a room covered in blood, a whimpering schoolboy in the corner rocking, rope binding his wrists and ankles together.  She gently floats in, her long hair covering her face, “Oh, little children, please don't squirm, these ropes, I know, will hold you firm, now look to me, the pendant calls, back and forth, your eyelids fall…”  

The child looks at her pitifully, “W-why are y-you doing this?  Where are my friends?  I want to go home…” he begins to sob, “I miss my mommy!”

“Oh, little children, you cannot leave, for you, your families will grieve, minds unraveling at the seams, allowing me to haunt their dreams…” she gets a huge grin across her face, pulling the scissors up to her face, she plunges the rusty instrument into the boy’s mouth, slowly cutting out his tongue.  “Do not wail and do not weep, It's time for you to go to sleep, little children, you were not clever, now you'll stay with me forever.” She licks the crimson liquid off the blade, grinning even bigger.  

“Sachi needs new friends, Sachiko has only two more.” a group of three spirits sit outside the room Sachiko stands in.  One little girl lets off a gurgling noise, everything cut off above the lower jaw.  Another girl having an eye out, and a boy with a stab wound in his stomach.  

Sachiko gives them a stern look and paces through the wall behind the now dead boy.  “Sachi will find new friends for mother.” The little boy with the stab wound in his stomach whispers towards the room as they dissipate to another room in the building.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 14, 2013)

A blonde busty women is sleeping in a log house in the middle of the forest. As she sleeps she twist and turns as she is having nightmares. In her dreams the black ops are surrounding her and she sees herself died in the most gruesome ways. Then she saw thoses snake like eyes like hers, it is her father Orochimaru.

"Get up and fight, like I have taught you. Follow me to learn something and to gain power." Alis then turns around and sees Tsunade shaking her head as she pulls out her necklace it could be a curse or a blessing to whoever wears.

Alis stands back and looks back at Orochimaru had flames all around him as Tsunade had bright light all around her. She still did not know what side she would choose the side of Hell or the side of Heaven. To her both places did not seem so badly or so great at the moment and then she wakes up before the sun appears in the sky. She eats a small meal and tears down the log house with a jutsu she knows about and it was never there. She has two descisions to make for today is where she is going and the second choice is to locate on or two of her parents.

Alis did not say good bye to any of her friends nor her sensai she was training with in the past weeks. She continue to walk as she walks into the light when the sun came up. She guess nobody will ever cared if she is gone from this world, maybe she will end up better in her next life. Her soul is wondering too and restless for some blood shed maybe that is one of the reasons the Black ops are after her because they did not know what type of damage she could do nor how dangerous she could be as well.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2013)

*Duncan. Dream Realm*

He looked around the dark room with the kids huddled in various corners. This was Tassy’s dream and there was something below them that was…not right. The kids were obviously shaken, huddled around whatever light they could find. It was up to them to navigate their way down the spiral stairway and bring the light to them or take them out of the darkness. Perhaps even destroy the darkness – that’s the feeling he was getting. It was some sort of entity. 

The group had been split in two and he was grateful that Kaylee was with him, but he had always felt uneasy about splitting the party. As they stepped closer to the kids the book that Duncan had touched earlier g=began to glow brightly and a flash of light flooded his eyes. 

Suddenly his world became bright and noisy. Some sort of strange metallic box was making a high pitched noise at him as it charged at him.

“Fuckin holy shitballs!” Duncan exclaimed as he drew out his sword only to suddenly feel his feet depart the ground just as the metal beast skidded in a quarter circle and an oddly dressed person came out of it shouting at them. Duncan looked up at who was carrying him, only to find a girl who was dressed even stranger. A white haired girl with a massive grin, blue, yellow and red costume with an S on it. 

“You seem new here. What’s a sexy guy like you doing in a city like this? Don’t tell me you came looking for me!” the girl said playfully. “Course you can tell me all that once we determine whether I have to kick your ass or not.”

Duncan was flying. Not that he was unused to such feats. His teacher would often fly across the room smacking kids on the head who were disruptive. Usually him. Still to find a girl this young to have mastered such a feat, she must have some magical talent.

“Eh…where am I?” He looked at the giant rectangular blocks with square lights coming out of them as they flew higher. As they approached one he saw people in them and realised they were giant buildings. Like a tower only….massive! “What kinda fuckin magic is this? I know this is meant te be the dream realm but….who’s fuckin dream is this?!”

The girl dropped him on top of a skyscraper and stood with her arms folded looking at him, whilst hovering slightly above the ground.

“Wow that’s a bit of a potty mouth you got there. Well this is Metropolis.” The girl looked at the kilt laden man and seeing no recognition on his face broadened her description, “America?” Still nothing.

“Um…Earth?” she finally ventured. Duncan nodded and sighed in relief. 

“Right so at least I’m on the same fucking planet that I was on before. Listen lady…eh…what do I call ye?”

“Supergirl.” She said

“Of course ye are.” Duncan rubbed his forehead, “Listen…super..girl…ye know I can’t say that seriously de ye have another name?”

“Well, I don’t really have a secret identity because you know…why would you want to live any other way right?” she started and saw the eyebrow raise from the man, “Oh right. You can call me Kagami.”

“Aye, right that’s better. My name’s Duncan. I was with me mates tryin te save some kids from some sort of darkness, then there was a flash of light and ye just swooped and I guess saved me from whatever that thing was…”

“A Car.”

“Riiiight. A car. Look I’m just tryin te get back te my mates. I can only imagine what’s happened to them. What's happenin te Kaylee.” Duncan said scratching his head. “ye seem like a nice girl. Strange, but nice. Can ye help me out here?”

“Hm. Well I guess it’s kinda my job. I’m guessing this is some sort of teleportation issue….or I dunno, maybe since you know nothing of this world you’re from a different one. Too sexy to be an alien, though you could say the same about me. Hang on I’m just gonna scan you.”

Kagami’s eyes turned white as she checked him out with her x-ray vision. Duncan realised that she was powerful but just how powerful, he didn’t know. He himself used Detect Magic on her but found nothing. If it wasn’t magic then what the hell was this?!

“Well one heart, two lungs and a fairly large package might I add. You’re human as far as I can see. Maybe Batgirl can shed some light on this.”

“Batgirl? Yer shittin me?”

“I shit thee not citizen. Now let’s go!” Kagami picked up the man as he yelled in protest and sped towards Gotham City.


----------



## Radical Edward (Sep 15, 2013)

A dimension of nothing but Sky and boulders, at first glance you think it's not so bad. But after a few years, with the company of only 2 super beings that can shatter planets with their fist, turns into hell. In the beginning Ultraman and Super Woman fly around obliterate every floating boulder with just a punch, it was over kill. It was out of pure rage, for it was the first time we where ever defeated, and we had no way to escape from this place. After a week there where no more boulders insight other than the one I was standing on,  just endless black and red sky in the shape of a cobweb. Superwoman & Ultraman fly down to Owlman. Superwoman approaches Owlman,

"So what do we do now?"

"Now? Now we wait."

I Ultraman's face began to tense up.

"What do you mean we wait?"

"If you haven't noticed already we've been in here for over a week, and none of us have slept, eaten or even needed to expel bodily waste."

Superwoman looks at her body

"Now that you mention it, we did spend a lot of time braking those rocks. My knuckles aren't even red. "

"This dimension is having some kind of effect our physically body. I'm even willing to bet that our aging has stopped as well."

Ultraman crosses his arms

"So what does that mean?"

In an ominous tone I tell both of them

"It means we have a long time to repent for our sins"

With in the blink of an eye Ultraman picks me up by my throat with his right hand, he has a strong grip

"What the hell is that suppose to mean? Are you trying to tell us there's no way out" 

Superwoman grabs Ultrman's arm, trying to talk him into not braking my neck.

"Put him down Kent, Killing Owlman won't get us out of here."

Ultraman tightens his grip on my throat

"Maybe, but it will sure make me feel a whole lot better."

Superwoman pleads with Ultraman again.

"He's our best chance out of here and you know it. If anyone can figure a way out it's him. Now put him down."

Ultraman begins to grand to teeth, while I just hang like a lifeless rag doll in his hand. Ultraman drops me, Superwoman chances me, then sets me to the ground.

"So Owlman how are we going to get out?"

I turn my back and walk to the edge of the bolder. 

"We don't, us here eternally will be how we pay penance for everything and everyone we've done wrong."

"No there has to be some way out. We have to do something, we just can't sit around and wait to die."

I look over the bolder and see no ground just the endless sky. 

"If you weren't listen we won't die, not unless we kill each, so unless one of us want to be a lone forever."

Ultraman flies above mine and Superwoman's head

"Well I'm not going to spend forever in this place with a cheating whore and a guy with Daddy issues"

Ultraman flies off into the distance, in hopes he can find a way out of the Godless dimension. Superwoman grabs my shoulder and turns me towards her.

"I know you know something, some way out of here. Tell me!"

"You have an infinite amount of time to search for a way out, I doubt it will do any good."


Superwoman picks me up, then kisses me. I have to confess I wasn't expecting it. Then she through down back on to the bolder. It knocked the wind out of me.

"You can spend all the time you want on this God forsaken rock but I'm going to find a way out with or with out your help."

Superwoman flew off, Most likely that's the last time I'll ever see her again. I regained my breath, then got back up. Ready for an eternity of loneliness. 

Years passed, I lost count around 52 years. Like I theorized I didn't age not a day. Over time the Bolder became my perch, as I watched over the endless sky. It also became my best friend. I thought about what would have happened if I didn't go with Chill, what would have happened if I stayed with my Father. Did I have regrets, of course. Would I change any of it? No

I notice something on the corner of my eye, I turn. Some kind of glimmer. It's the first thing new to happen since I got here. I then notice that the glimmer is happening in the middle of the air. There's something there. A "crack", the air begins to crack like glass. A whole piece disappeared, then from the new hole in the air, a flash of light.

I was no longer in the dimension of endless sky, but I was on a road. That smell.  It was foreign to my senses. It took a second, then I realized it wasn't foreign, it was fresh air. I had forgotten what fresh air smelled like. I looked around and saw a sign that said "Bristol Country". I was back in Gotham. I turned around and saw the city I thought maybe some of my old hide outs may be intact, and how long has it really been. I headed into the city to find out. 

As I got closer I saw in the sky, a symbol resembling the crest of one of the members who beat me and sent me to that dimension with endless sky.

"How cute"

I realized where I was. Not my Gotham but his..."Batman".


----------



## kluang (Sep 16, 2013)

*Metropolis** DC*

A rift opens above the city and a gigantic dragon fell through and crash into several building before finally it stop at the city's park. Imperialdramon looks around at the alien world. The last he remembers is he's with Gallantmon and Omnimon X battling a legion of dark digimon. And then there was a loud crack and the next thing he knows is he's here. Wherever that is.

He looks to the sky and sees several things with a rotating blade on top of them coming towards him. Digimon? Doesnt look like one he knows. And there's something inside those things. Instead of checking it, he decide to give a loud roar to scare them away. The shocks from his roar  wobble those things but it aint stopping. Imperialdramon snarls as he prepares to pounce those things.

"You got the picture Jimmy?" ask Lois to her assistant who is trying to get a good shot of the dragon. "Got a good one. Perry gonna love it." and suddenly the helicopter shook as the beast let out its roar.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2013)

*Gig*
*
CRASH!!!

KABOOM!!*

As if a meteor has fallen from the sky, a high speed projectile crashed against the streets of the big city, the impact caused a big shock wave, strong enough to trash and blow away some of the buildings of the area. A crater with thirty meters diameter was created with the impact. Of course civilians, cars and most of the things one can find in the streets of a city such as this one ended up affected by the incident that took place moments ago. In the middle of the disaster a thin figure was already standing while  taking off the dust from his clothes. A bothered expression in his face showed that he was not there by his own free will.

"Tche. where the fuck am I?"he wondered at the same time as he started to levitate coming out from the gaint hole created by his arrival. Looking at  the disaster he caused while he himself looked intact, Gig jst ignored the situation. Truthfully he didn?t give a darn about the scene before him.

" Seriously, to have the balls to send me to another world; was it that piece of shit Drazil? Whoever sent me here is dead."he wondered as his eyes were searching for some hint that could give him an idea of where he was, a little smile appeared in his face then, maybe wandering around that place wouldn?t be bad."Well I can go back whenever I want, let?s get some fun while this lasts. Hope this place is entertaining."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Sep 16, 2013)

*ERROR 763992

Restart System?
>Yes   No
>
>
>
Restarting…*

The motionless body of the lime colored robot laid above an arid landscape, rifle skewed across the dirt.  A strange large black and brown creature slowly eating at the wires within the geth’s stomach, finally turning away and eating the gun.  The light in the bot’s face flickering on a few times before a steady stream focused skyward.   He lay motionless at that point, his light fading into a blood red as he slowly gets off the ground.  

“I do not know what you are.  You have something of mine.” He disappears in a flash of light, the creature running away, roaring behind it.  The open mouth being a perfect target for Titan’s large foot to get lodged into.  With a large crunch he began to walk away in search of his missing wires and gun.  All while wearing the skag as a boot.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 16, 2013)

*Dante and Bayonetta.*

The angels had been disposed of without much effort. The two had walked down a ruined alley, most of the buildings were in a state of disrpair and red, beady eyes poked out the windows, peering down at them.

“Charming residents.” The witch remarked.

“Rent’s cheap and they generally stay in at night.” Dante looked up at the sky, noting the unusually large full moon. “It’s been like that for about a week.”

“Mmm, helps me out a bit. Makes me a little more….sticky.” she said as she walked up a wall. 

“Hm…” Dante looked around, “How are you at sensing demonic energy?”

“You mean like the one about to erupt under our feet?”

“Yup.”

Both took a step back just as the ground crumbled underneath them and a massive tower burst through the concrete and thrust it’s way towards the sky. 

Both hunters looked at each other and smirked. The obvious joke was too obvious. 

“No point starting at the ground floor.” Dante said with a wink, “try to keep up.”

With that he disappeared from sight and was seen holding on to a stone gargoyle. Bayonetta rolled her eyes popped a lollipop in her mouth and her feet glowed blue as she put a foot on the tower and shot up the tower. She calmly walked up the shaking tower, past Dante as he sat on the gargoyle with his arms behind his head.

“Why do all boys have to make things a contest?” she asked pulling the lollipop and inspecting it. Dante shrugged and stretched.

“More fun that way, I guess. Not even sure why we’re heading to the top of this tower. Y’know we probably should have done some recon and scoped out the place. See what caused it and blah blah...”

“Agreed, quite tedious.” Bayonetta said as the tower finally stopped rising. The structure was like that of Roman times but far more ancient. There were creep sculptures all around the outside and the building pulsated with dark energy. “Ugh, this feeling makes me feel all dirty. And not in the usual way.”

Dante remained quiet. There was something inside him that was responding to the tower. Bayonetta looked at him but also said nothing. They climbed up to the top of the tower. Had they had time they would perhaps have admired the stunning view that began to show the Earth’s curvature, perhaps they would have had a moment but as they climbed over the ledge a stoic figure stood in the middle of a large circular platform.

“Well, I should probably be surprised but really I was expecting a party. I even brought a date.” Dante quipped at the swordsman with the blue coat. “Still just you and your sword?”

The man in blue barely afforded him a glance. 

“Ordinarily I would relish another opportunity to beat you, Dante, however this turn of events has me concerned. Concerned enough not to waste my time with you.” Vergil walked to the side of the building.

“And what pray tell would that be? Maybe the fact that this gloriously phallic building seems to be reeking of both angelic and demonic energy, when clearly it should be just the latter. Demons never have any taste in d?cor.” She pointed her pistol to one of the grotesque statues.

“I see your ‘date’ is fairly useful.” Vergil said stopping and turning. “Yes. This tower, should be a portal to the demon world. I had intended to open it, using Dante’s pendant and my own, however before any such ritual could be completed the tower activated on it’s own.” Vergil explained.

“So….the portal that will come up will be ….unstable?” Dante ventured.

“I’d say so. One can only imagine what will…” Bayonetta started only to be interrupted by a sudden rumbling, “Oh bloody hell, can this tower not stay still for even a minute?”

“Well you’re the one that used the word phallic to describe it. I guess that might be your clue there.” Dante smirked, causing a smile to spread across Bayonetta’s face. The trio looked up to see a portal open up in the sky and many switching images.

“Russian roulette. My favourite game.” Dante sighed as they were sucked up towards the portal. 

“I had planned on getting out of reach of the portal’s grasp before it started pulling us in, but perhaps this will be the opportunity I have been seeking. “Vergil commented as the slideshow of dimensions continued. “May as well make the most of this.”

Bayonetta smiled, “Perhaps if I close me eyes and repeat, ‘There’s no place like home’ over and over, that might get me somewhere.”

“Shit, I just remembered I have a pizza in the oven. God dammit.” Dante said as they were sucked up into an unknown dimension.


----------



## Radical Edward (Sep 16, 2013)

I stood contemplating where I was, and I would do next. The Batman...we where two sides of the same coin. We thought a like. If I had contingency plans so did he, he must have had back up hide outs in the city, but where? It took me only a moment, Batman is obsessed with protecting Gotham. Lunatics and Sociopaths where all gathered at two locations. Arkham Asylum and Black Gate Prison, If I where a crime fighter and any kind of incidence where to occur at locations like these I would be sure to have back equipment there, but not both,witch one. I'm willing to bet Arkham, It's easier to hide something like that there and he has family ties to it. 


Assuming this  Gotham has the same lay out as my own I make my way to Arkham, it would be much faster by car, I see two young couple parked, kissing in a Black Ascari KZ1-R, like young lovers do. I'll put a stop to that. I walk up to driver's side door and with out hesitation I open the door. Both of them are frighten. The young man trying to impress the girl tells me

"Hey Man get the hell out of here before I bash in your FUCKING Skull!"

I grab him by his his shirt and lift him over my head. I tell him.

"I'm taking your car"

Then I toss him behind me about 5 or 7 meters...give or take. The girl screams, trying to open the other side. She's to much is a panic to get a grip on the door handle. I get in the car and start the ignition, and make my way to Arkham. The Girl backs up to the other side of the car as much as possible. Then is quite and frighten voice she asked

"Are you going to kill me?"

I keep my eyes on the road paying very little attention to her but just enough to answer her question. 

"No my dear, I have no intention of killing you."

Tears still continue to run down her face, and she sniffles.

"Are you going to let me go?"

The Car is going about 150MPH now. 

"Yes my dear"

She smiles

"When?"

I smile

"Now"

I make a hard right turn and open the passenger side door, letting the momentum of the turn swing her out. I look in the rear-view mirror and watch her bounce. Arkham isn't far now I can see the gates I slow the down car right before the gates. I'll walk from here. Pull out my "Cryptographic Sequencer" from mu utility belt.



 I can access radio frequency, and pick up any abnormal elector frequencies. I begin to start scouting the area, avoiding all the security. The Cryptographic Sequencer picks up all the computers in Arkham , but there's another below the Asylum. I sync the Cryptographic Sequencer with the radar in my mask, I put it away.. I follow the coordinates. Lucky for I don't have to go into the actual Asylum. The radar  leads me to a cliff, I jump I open my cape using the electronic functions in my cape I expand it to glide on the air. I look for an opening or any odd rock formations. Then I see what seems to a flat bed of rock. Very Unnatural for a cliff side.  I land on it griping my talons on it, I pull the Cryptographic Sequencer out again and find the near by computer frequency. Now that I'm close I can sync it up with the Cryptographic Sequencer. It takes me but a second. Then what seems like a flat rock is actually a small hanger door. As it slides down I roll my self in over the hanger door into The Batman's hanger door. I look around.

"It's bigger than I expected"

I walk around analyzing what is at my disposal, I'm also learning what type of man the Batman is. We are a like in many but we are different. I see all gadgets he keeps her, everything is non-lethal.

"What a fool" 

But the true information I want is not in his gadgets, He keeps a computer here. when I opened the door the computer turned on automatically. It will have some kind of security measures for sure.I approach the computer it asked for a retinal scan I use the Cryptographic Sequencer again to by pass it. 

"Child's play"


I went through files he had, Case files, Dossiers, Blue prints, etc. After going through so many files I was able to come to two con clustions 


We are more a like than I had previously thought. 
That his base of operations is under his home. "Wayne Manner"

After my last encounter with his "Justice League" I was low on ammunition and my gear was worn out. I needed to restock. I did what I could with what he had in this pathetic hide out and what pathetic toys he called weapons. What I really needed was a new suit. I'll see what I could do at Wayne Manner.


----------



## kluang (Sep 17, 2013)

Metropolis DC

Imperialdramon roars once again after seeing the helicopters still circling around him. Maybe because of their annoyance buzzing, Imperialdramon leap towards one of the helicopters, intent of slashing it down but before his claws reach the helicopter something smash him from the top and Imperialdramon once again crashes down to the park. He looks up and sees a human in a blue spandex with an "S" on his chest. And he's flying. And have super strength. The last time he check, human can't do any of that. A digimon?

"Digimon?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 17, 2013)

Alis enters a town this is odd to her there is a train and high scale buildings. To her there is nothing like this, to her this is nothing like this in the ninja world. To her most contained of wooden buildings and there was no way to travel set for horse, ship or walking. This place is strange to her something honk at her, as she is standing in the middle of the road.

"Get on the side walk before you get run over, Bitch." The driver said as Alis unsheaths her sword and slams it in the engine of the car. She pulls it out and walks away.

"Weirdo," The guy gets out of the car and went to find a phone to call the mechanic and also calls the police.

Alis continue on her way not knowing where to go, she did not even know she is in trouble in till she dodge a fire based attack. Alis did a few quick handseals to do the binding genjutsu on the person who just attack her. Roy could not move and is thinking what type of alchemy is this. Alis is thinking to go ahead and punch him but flees the scene of the crime. The other soilders did what they could to get Roy out of the genjutsu to them it is not easy in till a soilder got the nerve to kick him in the ass.

Roy is pissed, "get a wanted sign up for this women who knows alchemy in a weird and unique way. The soilders gets to work on Roy's orders and hoping to catch Alis the strange women who came to town on this cloudy day.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 17, 2013)

*Supergirl and Duncan.*

Her arms were underneath his armpits with Duncan’s legs dangling as they flew at speeds he could barely imagine. His ears felt strange, but yawning seemed to help and he was cold as hell, however the experience was worth it. Seeing the land zipping underneath him was incredible. From the bright lights and clean city of Metropolis, they reached a far darker and more sinister looking city, called Gotham. It was like an impossibly larger section of the bad part of town in some of the villages he had been to. Sure the large building were there and in the centre Gotham looked like a marvel, with blinking lights and all sorts of other magic that wasn’t really magic, but the city felt dirty, unsafe….

They landed on a rooftop once more Duncan eager to get away from the flying woman’s grasp and stretch out his muscles.

“Yeah, there is no easier way to carry people. I tried a few other methods but I was like constantly groped and I ended up ‘accidently’ dropping them. Figure it’s safer this way on everyone.” The girl said landing with a smile. She was a pretty lass, to be sure. White hair, blue eyes and a devilish grin. A nice figure too, though a little thin for Duncan’s tastes. He preferred them a little more curvy, though she knew how to flaunt what she had, with tight clothing and a skirt that barely hid her blue underwear. 

“So what we doin here? Batgirl ye say?”

“Yeah, she’s way smarter than I am. But I could punch her into orbit so it evens out.”

“You could try.”

“Holy shit!” Kagami spun around to see a shadowy figure behind her, “You. Snuck up. On me? How?”

“Prototype. I’m sure you’ll adapt, but gives me the element of surprise to others with super hearing.” She came out of the shadows, a black cape wrapped around her body, a mask shaped like a bat and a look that chilled even Duncan’s bones. He’d been to a Hell-like dimension and this creature in front of him seemed like it came from it. “What are you doing in my city?” Her voice had a creepy flat tone to it.

“Aw c’mon Bats! Don’t act so cold! It’s your bestie Kagami!” she grinned and opened her arms out for a hug, then put them back to her side as Batgirl stood and stared at her, “Pfft, you’re no fun anymore. This guy just appeared out of nowhere. Hasn’t heard of Metropolis, or even USA. Plus I don’t know why, but he’s wearing a skirt.”

“It’s a kilt.” Both Batgirl and Duncan said in unison, the latter with a little more force behind the statement.

“He’s from Scotland. Medieval from the looks of it. Part of the McDonald clan…”

“McAllistar actually.” Duncan butted in.

“The kilt markings from our history books would say otherwise.” Batgirl said.

“Aye, well I think I’d know what the fuck my last name is. An’ it’s McAllistar. I’m a Magus an I’m lookin te get back home.”

“Don’t you love his accent?” Kagami bounced.

“Magus….?” Batgirl said with a hint of recognition in her voice

“Aye. Sword wielding magic user.” With that Duncan threw a glob of acid at a wall. “One of my weaker spells but I’ll be damned if I’m usin some o my higher level shit if I don’t have te.”

“…” Batgirl seemed a little surprised and began mouthing something and put her hand to her mouth, as she thought. “Your world….does it contain dragons? Wizards? Orcs?”

“Aye! De ye know how te get back te it?!” Duncan was excited. Batgirl seemed less enthusiastic. She put her hand to her ear as if listening to something. “Kagami, you need to go back to Metropolis. Some sort of metal dragon is tearing it up. Keep in contact, I have a rather disconcerting theory about all of this.”

“Ugh….yeah I heard it but Superman was on the case, still might be fun to see. And if you're saying this situation is disconcerting then it must be bad. Right ho! Up up and awaaaaay!” Kagami yelled as she shot of into the air, doing unnecessary twirls as she went.

“Duncan, you’re coming with me.” Batgirl said as she turned and prepared to leap off a building.

“Wait, can ye get me home?” Duncan asked, almost desperately.

Batgirl turned, said nothing and fired off a grappling hook, before leaping off the building.

“Balls, that’s never a good response.”


----------



## kluang (Sep 19, 2013)

*Metropolis*

Imperialdramon lowers his head and fires a huge blast of positron energy from the same-name cannon on his back, but Superman easily avoid it it and fly towards Imperialdramon before uppercutting him at the jaw and flipped the dragon upside down.

Enraged Imperialdramon eyes glows and soon his body glows and transform into a more humanoid form. "Fighter Mode."

"That dragon turn humanoid???" shout Jimmy

"Just get more pictures Jimmy." reply Lois as he looks at Imperialdramon and Superman. "Be safe Clark...."

Imperialdramon jumps upwards and points his Positron Cannon that have been position at his right arm at Superman and he unleashed the blast, sending the Man of Steel crashing down to earth, creating a crater on impact.

"Nobody mess with me. I'm the best at what I do."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 21, 2013)

*The Lost City

*The Steward stood as a silent sentinel over the forges of the city.  The sound of the forges echoed thousands of hammers thick in the air.  To most it would be random noise but to the Steward it had the ordered perfection of music; each hammer blow shaped artifacts, tools, weapons, works of art.

Periodically he was approached by the guildsmasters with status reports.  There was no real need; the sound of the workers told him more than a status report ever would.  Even if it didn't the reports never changed and he knew what the guild leaders would say before they spoke but this was the procedure set forth long ago.  And ritual was important.

The furnace operators ran constantly.  Actual ore was rare but they melted old works for raw materials for the forges.  The blacksmiths and jewelers worked constantly, the materials were reused and the works ultimately would be recycled to make way for new goods but that wasn't the point.  The stonemasons had ample work, stone at least was plentiful.  The clothiers were mostly idle; vegetable matter could be magically generated, if only temporarily, but animal sources had long since dried out.

Last was the miner's guild.  Exploratory probes for new sources of ore again found nothing.  The Steward shifted, a lair of dust shaking from his hulking form, the echo of the hammers paused, a heartbeat of surprise.  Deep within the mines they had discovered something unusual, a thinness.

Surprise pushed aside the Steward moved with surprising speed, following the miner.  Magically augmented senses opened a deluge of information, magical emanations, shifting radiations from magical laylines, hundreds of bits of information filtered through his vision.

It was a portal.  Or almost, the barest spark of magic was needed to open it up, wherever it would open up to.

He turned to one of the miners, "*find the captain, have him organize an exploratory force, I shall lead it personally.  Secure this area, it may be our gatehouse.*"  The speaking was, of course, unnecessary, figures already darted off to issue orders that were already known.  But ritual was important.

He stood silently again, contemplating the continuing rush of information.  Wherever this portal would go was unfathomably distant.  But the king would require him to search it out.  The Steward's duties for both defense and for trade required he explore it.

But first waiting, then a spark of magic.


----------



## kluang (Sep 22, 2013)

*Metropolis*

Another rift opens on top of the Daily Planet and a boat and a large sum of water come crashing down from the rift and into the the Planet's globe and knock it down. A boy slowly climbs out from the wreckage and looks at his surrounding.

"Where am I?" and as he tries to stands, a thundering boom echoes and he sees Imperialdramon blasting Superman to the ground. "What the hell is that? I never seen that kind of Pokemon before...." and he pulls out his Pokedex.

"Lifeform unknown." says the Pokedex in a monotone voice. "A new Pokemon it seems, and its mine."

Gold took out a pokeball and a red light comes out and form into  a bipedal, insectoid Pok?mon with a metal body and a saucer-shaped head. It is primarily purple with several gray markings. It has two large red eyes and a small white part that could be either its mouth or a vent. It has thin arms with overlapping segments. Each arm ends with a single, pointed claw. There is a gray circle on each shoulder, and a gray band around its abdomen. Its segmented legs each end with a large, upward curving claw. Its most obvious trait is its cannon on its back.

"Genesect, transform into High-Speed Flight Form and use Fly." and the Pokemon nods in an instant transform into a jet like mode and Gold climbs to its back. The Pokemon then take run to the edge of the Daily Planet and jumps. And immediately it began to take off and Gold instruct it to fly towards Imperialdramon.

Imperialdramon looks down at the crater and then he notice something else approaches. He look to his right and sees Gold "surfing" on top of Genesect and heading towards him. "A Digi-Tamer and his Digimon in the real world?" and before long Gold stop inches away from him and he whistle at Imperialdramon size. "You're a big Pokemon aren't you?"

"A what? I'm Imperialdramon. Are you a Digi-Tamer?" Gold gapses. A Pokemon that speaks human language. The last talking Pokemon he knows that capable of speaking human language is Team Rocket's Meowth and a Slowking that got his ass kick while trying to negotiate with a Red Gyrados. 

"How can you speak?"

"What are you talking about. All digimon are capable of talking."

"What's a Digimon?"

Imperialdramon looks at Gold and points at Golurk. "What are you playing kid, that's a Digimon right?" 

"That's Genesect, he's my Pokemon." answer Gold and Imperialdramon raises his left eyebrow.  "This is getting weird..." 

Suddenly the crater rumble and Superman flies towards Imperialdramon but he stops when he sees Gold.

"Let the boy go."

"What?" Imperialdramon looks both shocked and annoyed seeing Superman still alive. He looks at Gold whose jaw is wide open when he sees Superman.

"Superman? Like in the flesh real Superman?"

"Don't worry son, I get you from this."

Get out from what?" ask Imperialdramon and then he realize what Superman meant. Angrily he points his Positron Cannon at Superman.

"Are you implying I kidnap this boy? I shall blast you for this insult!!!" Gold quickly move and block Imperialdramon. "Ok stop. Cool down. There must be some sort explanation here."

"Don't toy with me kid. I don't take orders from anyone. Especially from some cheap knock off of my kind." Gold face turns red with anger after hearing that insult. "Cheap knock off? You want to make it personal big guy? Let see if I can fit your big ass in this little ball!!!"

"Both of you stop!!!" shout Superman and slowly Imperialdramon moves to left and Gold moves to the right and opens a pokeball. " Victini!!!"

Meanwhile in the chopper Jimmy keeps getting the photograph when Lois taps his shoulder. "Get ready Jimmy. It looks like we're going to have a Mexican Standoff."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2013)

*Marvelverse, AIM research facility #329 just east of Monroe Township, NJ*
Research Director #84 glanced between his terminal and the observation window.  The device was operating flawlessly, the energy production was actually 1% over his calculations.  Wherever the dimensional engine was pulling power from it was working.  They could begin construction of the prototype bomb soon if this proved stable.

He swore, drawing glances from a number of subordinates, as a message popped up on his terminal, the outer security station had been breached, they were under attack!  But he was too far into the project to stop now.  He slid a dial up, increasing the speed of the project.  Perhaps the guards would hold off the attack long enough to finish, or at least he'd take the attackers with him.

His attention was suddenly drawn to a flash through the observation window.

****

The Steward watched as the disturbance grew more powerful, there wasn't time to establish a defensive hold, he would leave that to the General to arrange.  He looked briefly a the assault team assembled, brave dwarven warriors each, or as close as he could craft at least.  Then he reached out with a touch of magic and with a flash the portal formed.

The warriors leaped forward as he strode in, a strange room, all in white.  His magical senses quickly flooded him with information, meaningless names of nearby places and, oddly, a distinct lack of magic in the area.  Strange devices filled the room, did they somehow create a portal without magic?

Reaching out he opened a hole in the air, several small automatons dropped out.  He addressed them flatly, "*dissemble the items in here for reclamation.*"  Whatever secrets they held could be found out soon enough.

The strange white room opened and a group of humans rushed in, in strange yellow hooded outfits.  They held devices in their hands as if weapons though they still lacked any magic.  The devices roared like the crack of a hundred thunderbolts.  Shrapnel rained on the group, soft lead hurled at rapid velocities according to the reports..

The Steward paid it no heed, his automated defenses would address such a limited threat.  His soldiers raised their shields and pressed forward, axes held high.  The projectiles chipped and dented at them but without the vulnerabilities of living flesh his creations fared well enough.

He looked up, panicking humans rushed around in an adjoining room, the Steward raised his hands, one fired a bar of solid mithral at the frame of the window, it warped the housing shattering the glass and tearing a hole into the adjoining room.  Runes along the other hand and arm glowed omniously, one of the watching humans barely had a moment to react before he buldged and exploded in a ball of fire knocking others about the room.  

The Steward addressed his soldiers, "*pacify this area, crush any resistance.*"

Their work was quickly interrupted by a pair of the strange weapon-wielding humans flying backwards from the window to the ground.  A moment later a large human stepped forward.  He spoke, "Dwarves?  Nay, golemns playing at being Dwarves.  What forces was AIM dabbling in here?"

The man was tall by human standards, armored in a more traditional manner, and for the first time magic glowed in the Steward's sight.  The man's armor, belt, and especially the short handled hammer he carried all glowed with magical might.  The hammer looked especially troublesome, it was chaotic, almost primal, and it pulsed with enough energy that it would rival a sun.

But powerful or not this area must be secured for the safety of the kingdom.  The Steward pointed one hand at the man as runes began to glow once again.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2013)

*Metropolis.*

Dante landed with a thud as Bayonetta landed gracefully.

“Done this before?” he asked the latex clad woman. 

“Mmm, quite a number actually. Your first time I take it.”

“Yeah, nowhere near as good as I imagined it to be.” Dante said looking around and noticing that Vergil was absent, but shrugging his shoulders, “Well this city is way different than I’m used to.”

“Cleaner, perhaps? Looks like Vigrid, but more modern.” The city was indeed a shining example of a city. 

“Looks like whoever’s running this city is doing a better job than the mayor of mine. Eh, I prefer a bit of dirt in my city anyway.” Dante shrugged.

“Agreed. Too much light here…” just as she spoke a huge dark cloud gathered over them. The as lightning struck a sea of demons came pouring out with huge creatures following behind them. “I do hope you’re not responsible for this.”

“Hey, if I was they’d be all succubus, like her.” Dante pointed to a woman wearing next to nothing, with skin a light grey and horns curled around her head. Her eyes were a deep yellow and her hair, long, was a deep purple. “Though I gotta say I’m liking this sort of party a lot better. You showed your stuff against the angels, allow me the show you what real style is all about.”

“Oooh! Real style?” Bayonetta pulled out a red lollipop and sucked on it slowly as she leaned against a wall, “I await to be impressed.”

“Heh,” he pulled out his sword and threw it in the air, jumping after it and bouncing off the demons that flew towards him, dispatching them with kicks, punches and displays of acrobatics and arrogance that made even the witch raise her eyebrow. 

“I must recommend this to Jeanne. I think she would find it most entertaining.”


*Kagami*

As she sped towards Metropolis she saw the massive cloud and her eyes widened. 

“Oh boy, that doesn’t look good. Pretty sure the weather forecast said no interdimensional portals.” She kicked up her flight up a notch and sped towards the group of demons. They were as typical as she imagined them to be. Butt naked, red, wings, sharp teeth, claws and carrying weapons. A group of them had already started terrorising the screaming civilians on the street. The bigger ones looked like something out of the Joker’s nightmares. 

“Ew! They're dripping ooze! I just got this cleaned!” she looked down at her bare legs, “Ugh, I bet it’ll feel gross too. Let’s try some ranged attacks first.”

Her eyes glowed red and two beams fired out hitting a small demon in the face, who was slashing at a girl’s legs. It suddenly became a much larger demon.

“Right…so…looks like I have to get up close and personal. Wonderful.” She flicked back her hair and pulled back her fist as she raced to the demon and pummelled it into the concrete, leaving it stuck in a concrete prison. “Hm, not sure whether I can kill these guys or not. I mean, they are undead right? Hm, better incapacitate for now.”

Kagami sped from demon to demon, a blur in the sky, upper cutting one a little too hard and sending it into space. “Oops be right back…!”

A few seconds later there was a light in the sky as the demon was burning up due to re-entry, growing bigger as it headed towards Earth, crashing into the giant park in the middle of the city. Kagami floated down sheepishly. “Oh yeah…fire…not a good thing for those guys.”

In the distance she heard Superman talking down a couple of people. “I don’t know what a pokemon or a digimon are but as long as Supes keeps them off my back for now that’d be great.”

She flew to the park to be greeted with a 10 storey high demon with a giant sword. “Why’d your sword get bigger too?!” she said in shock as she got hit by it, bolts of demonic energy flying around her body. “Ow….that…actually hurt.” She grimaced as she crashed through the pavement and into the sewer.


*Mion.*

She sat on the head of a giant flying armored worm, stroking it gently. 

“Hehe…haha…My my, it’s been so long since I’ve been to Earth. Oh when was the last time? I don’t care! All I know is that it needs to burn! All of it! What a handy little portal to pop up before Armageddon!” Her wings sprang out from behind her in excitement. 

“Cooped up in my little box for such a long time when they are so ripe for the taking!” She noticed the flying girl battling with bravery and the man in the red coat fighting with grace and style. “Seems that the humans have their own little guardians. Look at them struggling so deliciously! Oh that fight! I love it! It makes it so much better when it leaves their eyes and they realize how hopeless it is. Fight my little dolls. Fight to your heart’s content! I have so much more suffering to give you!”

Behind her in the opening portal were a huge pair of eyes that seemed to send despair between the dimensions.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2013)

The Forgotten

James sat in the caf? when the rumbling started in the sky above him. Not unusual for Metropolis. Superman would save the day. Him or Supergirl. Or the Justice League. Folk in Metropolis were made of sterner stuff. You couldn’t let a little thing like the threat of the city being wiped out ruin your day. Still, it didn’t mean you didn’t look out the window.

There had been demons before, he remembered the special report on Etrigan, but on the whole they seemed to stay in their little hole, so much so that you could still be an atheist, like James was, and not fear for your soul when you died. Indeed, James was a stout believer in fact over faith. The whole idea of a mythical being that farted the universe into being on a whim was so far fetched, it should have been reserved for fairy tales. What could possibly be the motivation for a God to do it? Boredom? Wanting to have millions of people chant his name like some glory hungry thing? It made no sense and there was no proof! Etrigan was written off as a one off. A super-villain or hero (whatever he felt like that day), that merely looked like a demon. He was self righteous about his beliefs, of course, he knew he was right, however as James walked out of the caf? with the others his heart sank.

The horrifying visage of the demons on display sent James to his knees. He was wrong. God did exist. This was proof. Undeniable evidence. The demons were all there, just as depicted in the texts he scoffed at. He remembered them vividly, being taught them as a child by his mother. “Eat your veggies,” she would say, “Eat them or the demons will come get you.” Nightmares were not uncommon for James but he was a tad healthier than the other children who would not be scared into submission. As he grew though, perhaps out of spite he rejected the idea of a Hell or even a Heaven. 

As he fell to his knees, his mind desperately searched for a prayer. Anything, before the demons took him. He closed his eyes and clasped his hands, hearing a maniacal woman's laugh in the distance, revelling in their misery.

_“Our Father, who art in heaven, 
Hallowed be thy Name
Thy Kingdom come
Thy will be….”_

Too little. Too late. He felt his flesh tearing and his life ebbing away. His body collapsed to the ground. He opened his eye just in time to see an axe descending towards his neck.
_
“…done.”_


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 22, 2013)

Alis did a few hand seals to summon a small snake she needs some information on this town and the person who attack her. THe snake look like a normal snake that escape the pet shop. The snake slithers the path of where his master has been so far in this city and picks up the trail of her attacker. The snake continue to slither into the room with Roy and notices a wanted board with all the people who is wanted and notices a picture of Alis on it. The snake is wondering what Alis has done this time. Roy notices the snake and picks it up. He is about to set it on fire as the snake hiss spitting venom at Roy.

"You had to pick me up."

Roy drops the snake, "a talker snake. I been working too hard to dream up a talking snake."

"I am not a dream nor your soul talking to you. I am real, I need information or take down my friend's photo."

Roy looks at the talking snake than look at the busty chick with the snake eyes. Roy picks up the snake and squeeze it. "Tell me where she is, I have some questions for her."

"You just want to ask her a bunch of questions. Ssshe is hiding in the sshadowsss in the alley or up high ssomewhere."

Roy nods and sets the snake on fire he is epecting a dry snake body but instead just a white smoke that he could not wrap around his mind just yet as to who he is dealing with. He gets on the speaker to send out several police cars to the alley or any high places he could think at the moment. Alis covers her hears as she hears a loud sound that she never hear in her life time. She did not know what these things it looks like the same thing that she destroyed earlier. Alis did nothing at the moment as she just watch the situation for now. A few minutes later Roy appears and met eyes with her.

Alis is thinking is this a plead to come down or for him to get his ass up here. She remember this guy used fire based attacks, she has a couple of ideas inside if her head for defense and attck. Roy glared up at her and climbs up on to the roof of the train station. Roy attacks first sending a spark to his gloves to ignite a flame. Alis quickly did a few hand seals to control the flame that is shot at her by the guy. She shapes the flame into a dragon and sends it at the police cars making a terriable explosion.

"Who and wht are you?"

"I am your worst nightmare," Alis says as she felt guilty for destroying a town that she did not even belong to.

The train that is coming into the station had to stop a couple miles away to get the passengers off saftly. On the train are the Elric brothers and is wonder what the hell is going on in this town. Al went to help the people that needed help on the ground that could have been hurt in the explosion. Ed decides to go help out Roy on top of the roof to get the situstion under control.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2013)

*Marvelverse, AIM research facility #329 just east of Monroe Township, NJ

*Thor brought Mjolnir up just in time to deflect the magical onslaught.  Not only golems but powerfully enchanted ones?  Since when did AIM dabble in magic?  Whatever their reasons the dead bodies were proof that the perversions of life must be destroyed.

He hurled his hammer at a group of the smaller, Dwarf-like creations as he charged the larger, armored figure.  His fist bounced off the creature, it was like punching a wall, whatever it was made of was incredibly dense!  The armored figure swung his fist in an awkward attempt at a counter, Thor pulled the arm and cut up a punch at the armpit hoping to find a relative weak spot or at least throw the creature off balance but the result was the same, he'd break his hand before he broke through.

He reached out calling for Mjolnir even as he dodged another clumsy attack and swung with all his might.  The blow connected knocking the armored creature back across the room.  He readied the hammer to throw.

****

The Steward reeled from the hit, his armor was fine but that hammer was dangerous.  He reached out grasping the open air as two twin hammers formed in his hand, unlike this man's crude flawed maul these were perfect warhammers, unmarked by runes or unneeded decorations these were the pinnacle of his craftsmanship and needed no decoration to prove it.

His opponent's hammer was already in the air, the Steward twisted and threw sending one of his weapons spinning.  The two hammers collided in mid air, his armor had only a moment to flash warnings before a massive explosion consumed his senses.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Samurai 7-verse*


The last thing Afro remembered was the feeling of sudden, violent acceleration. So fast that he could not even comprehend what was happening or regret the events that had put him in that situation. The portal had not been what he imagined. He sensed a dark power in it, but not like Justice. He was turning to leave when the floating silvery blob suddenly morphed and consumed him, plunging the world Afro saw into darkness.

"ugh...."

He felt completely disorientated, but Afro was certain he was no longer moving. He took a tentative breath and realized his mouth was full of dirt. This immediately drew a series of short, sharp coughs and liberal spitting before he ventured to open his eyes. The sudden brightness which flooded into view caused him to squint for a while so the blurriness could clear. He could feel earth against his hands and between his fingers. He could feel a gentle wind brushing his skin and the serene sound of rustling grass.

Sitting up at last, Afro found himself in a vast field autumn yellowed grass, grown at least chest high. The landscape looked like none he had ever seen in all his travels in search of Justice. The field rolled over gentle hills as far as the horizon in one direction. Another direction, the landscape was obscured by the low lying sun setting in the distance. From behind a shielding hand, Afro though he could make out a great mountain range. The other direction however, contained a city more vast than any Afro had even heard of. The buildings were impossibly high, and piping seemed to stem from and run everywhere, like it was just as much machine as city. The biggest cities from Afro's world were all dead graveyards, relics from some time before humanity had inflicted some sort of catastrophe upon itself. The city which now filled Afro view was very much alive however.

"You ok there young fella?"

The question drew Afro's attention to an old, stooped man whose head was just barely visible above the grass from where Afro stood.

"You know its dangerous in the grass. You seem like a tough kid but it'd be much safer on the road", the old man suggested. To Afro's eye, the man was clearly a farmer, most likely taking goods to the city. Afro scanned the horizon again, before turning to the farmer.

"Where is this?" he asked from his spot in the grass. The farmer seemed perplexed for a moment, but being a gracious man, he indulged the question.

"You're outside the Captial, sonny. Is this where you were looking to be?"

The man's answer only spawned more questions in Afro's mind. The Capital? Capital of what? Even the farmer's returned question made Afro confused as to how to answer. Where had he been trying to get to with that portal? Was that really the way to reach the number 1? 

Opting to simplify the variables, Afro decided to first get out of the grass. When he stepped out of the long grass however, the farmer caught sight of Afro's sword. The old man immediately fell to his knees and adopted a low bow, even with the heavy bag on his back. 

"Samurai-dono...", the old man said with reverence," forgive me, I had no idea..."

Afro was immediately taken aback. The old reverence for the samurai caste was not alien to Afro's knowledge, but it was not something that had been honoured in his world for well over 100 years. "Please, stand up", he said in his cold manner, "I'm not that kind of samurai."

This confused the old man even more but he did as instructed. For a moment, the pair simply stood there, awkwardly looking at each other. "I assumed you're going to the 'Capital'?" Afro finally started. "May I walk with you?"


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2013)

Duncan.

Batgirl put her cape back as she looked at the giant computer tapping at the keyboard in measured strokes. Duncan had no idea what she was doing but was utterly mesmerised by the screen.

“What is that?” he asked, his mouth half open.

“I’m documenting the other known dimensional rifts and trying to find some sort of common denominator. So far I have nothing. It seems random.”

“No..I mean just that…” he pointed at the whole screen.

“…that’s a monitor. A sort of magic mirror that allows me to see many things.” Batgirl said not stopping. Duncan waved his arm at the device.

“There’s no magic in it lass. This place is feckin weird.” Duncan said scratching his head as Batgirl sighed.

“If you must know it’s a device that uses liquid crystal display to display a number of pixels on….” Batgirl stopped as something strange popped on her screen. “This is getting serious.”

“Why? What do you mean? Wasn’t it serious before?”

Batgirl tapped a few buttons and an overwhelming amount of images surrounded the pair, the three massive screens around them in use.

“This is a worldwide phenomenon. Dimensions are merging into ours all over the place. The Justice league are stretched thin trying to determine who is friend and who is foe. Most of our big hitters are occupied. However out of everything it’s this that concerns me the most.” She pointed to a section on the screen and a blurry image.

“Whasat?” Duncan asked.

“Spiderman. Our dimensions briefly merged before, but their universe is nothing but trouble. We have our own galaxy destroying threats, without theirs coming into the mix. That there is Thor. A God. That in itself should point to how severe this dimensional ripping is. We need to get to the bottom of this.”

The bat woman stood and turned swiftly, her cape sweeping past Duncan. He grabbed it and pulled her back.

“Listen lass you…”

Before he could finish the sentence he was on the floor with a foot on his neck.

“Never touch the cape.” She said, leaving Duncan to pick himself off the ground. “We’ll get you home Duncan, but first we need to deal with the issue in Gotham. Some disturbing activity starting from the cemetery.”

“Undead? I got just the spell for that.” Duncan cracked his knuckles as Batgirl got into the batmobile. “Uhhh….do I have te get in?” Duncan asked nervously. The woman stared at the Scotsman.

“Aye, that’s what I thought.”


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 22, 2013)

*Marvelverse, AIM research facility #329 just east of Monroe Township, NJ

*The Steward froze as the explosion rocked over him, his magical senses went black and the armor froze solid.  That of course didn't stop his regular senses from watching hundreds of tons of reinforced building collapse onto him.  His only solace was that whoever his opponent was must have suffered a similar fate.

After a moment his armor unfroze, or rather his senses came online.  He paused confused, a strange feeling, anger?  Yes he believed he was angry.  It was a strange sensation, he would have to contemplate it further but first there was work to be done.  This area must be sanitized and secured.

With a mental command a flash of mist was emitted from the armor a moment later it solidifed into a golden glow around him.  Rock, concrete, even steel disintegrated where it touched the glow.  Like a shot he flew upwards, tunneling through the rubble and into the air above.

A moment later his armor reported a shifting in the rubble, almost at the same time the rubble exploded and the blond man flew out hammer held above him.  His armor was torn and battered and the man himself looked beaten.  And very, very angry.

The man charged, hammer flung forward.  And time slowed.

That hammer was too dangerous, even for the Stewards defenses.  Watching the slow motion charge he considered his options, likely he would win the fight but it would take time, if there were others as strong as this one here he would quickly find himself in a perilous position.

With one clawed hand he intercepted the hammer, nudging it to the side and deflecting the attack, the other hand tagged the armored warrior and he triggered one of the spells stored within.  With a flash the man vanished.  Let him wander the frozen hell for a while, the Steward would take the chance to fortify this position.

He floated down to the ground, atop the collapsed building.  Again he opened holes in the air allowing automatons to drop out.  At his mental command they began clearing the rubble.  Likely most of the strange artifacts were damaged or destroyed but there was still much to learn here, and the building was mostly underground, Dwarven in a fashion.  It would make a sufficient outpost.

Meanwhile he had plans of his own to work on, clearly this realm was more dangerous than any of his calculations expected.  He had best improve himself as well.  With the amount of power that man wielded the Steward didn't doubt he would return, and he might have friends.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 23, 2013)

*Kagami*

She burst through the pavement her eyes red with rage. All around her she could hear the screams of the people around her and above, the gleeful laughter of the woman, presumably in charge. She wanted to go up there and pummel her into the next dimension, but her priority was the safety of the people.

“Why’d they have to invade in the middle of the freaking city?” she growled as the 10storey demon she helped create trundled towards her with his sword. “Demon powers are like magic….shit. That makes this harder, but I’m pissed off and I’ve figured out just how hard I can hit you without killing you.”

Kagami sped to the massive demon and unleashed devastating punch after punch to the chin of the demon, sending shockwaves through the city. The demon grunted, obviously not used to it’s larger size nor it’s additional power. Her fist smashed clean through it’s jaw, leaving a massive hole in it and causing it’s eyes to roll back. It fell backwards, but Kagami sped round and caught it, flying up carrying the massive thing into the sky.

“Get back in your motherfucking hole bitch ass demon!” she’d been reprimanded for swearing before but she’d just taken a dip in the sewer and she was not in the mood to make nice. Adjusting her grip so that she had it by the ankle she spun it around several times before hurling the giant naked red demon towards the laughing succubus and the open portal behind her. 

*Mion*

The demon was hurtling towards her at an incredible pace.

“Oh! Such beautiful power, but let me show you what true power is.” What little clothes she had on, flew off her body and turned into a massive arm carrying a giant Katana. The clothes were just extensions of her hair and whilst she didn’t have as much as her counterpart on the rooftop it extended much faster than hers. With barely any effort the sword sliced the demon coming towards her repeatedly until the beast was nothing more than red ash floating through the wind.

“How charming of you to try and save them. Save the lives of demons, whose sole purpose is to kill, kill and kill some more. You may have knocked a few of them out but they’ll get back up and then any subsequent deaths will be on your hands! Isn’t that delightful?! You’re as big a killer as I am!” Mion laughed as her clothes returned to her body.


*Dante*

The white haired demon killer had no such qualms as he sliced through the ranks of the advancing creatures. “Hey, flying girl. Don’t worry about killin’ them. They had their shot at life and now are nothing but twisted creatures that have lost their humanity forever. Believe me, offing them would be doing them a favour.” 

Dante said this as he threw his sword with a spin, slicing off the wings of the demons in the sky, before the sword came back to him. He then caught the falling beasts on his sword, gathering 5.

“Demon kebab anyone? No? Sorry looking like your meat is just too rotten.” He spun his blade up and around his head slicing the hapless creatures in half before re-sheathing his sword in one smooth motion. 

The white haired girl looked down at the young demon killer and raised an eyebrow.

“Dad?” she said slack jawed, causing everything to go quiet suddenly.

“What? No way! I mean…I mean…you look as old as I am! I’d have to be doing the dirty at like 2 years old.” Dante said loosing his cool a little , “I think you got the wrong…”

“You’re Dante. A younger version, but you’re my Dad. You got the same heartbeat, tone of voice…everything. You’re half demon and half human right? You got a brother called Vergil and your wife’s name is…”

“Whoa whoa whoa. There ain’t no woman that can tie me down to get married and have kids. I mean I’m just not the wife and kids type of person you know?” Dante ket his hands out in front of him as if to tell Kagami to calm down.

“This is a completely different dimension you know?” Bayonetta jumped in, “There are lots of possibilities. There could even be a dimension where we are nothing but words on someone’s computer, about to get posted on a forum for roleplayers. I do hope they manage to capture all of my essence.”

Dante blinked and then breathed in deeply. “Well ok, Supergirl, this Dante isn’t Daddy Dante. Just so you know.” He said regaining his composure.

“Still. It’s fucking weird.” Kagami said crossing her arms then shaking her head and flying off back to street level to evacuate as many people as she could.

Bayonetta looked at Mion closely. “A witch? Then I wonder, who is the sage?” she wondered referring to the fact that for every witch there was a powerful sage partnered with them. “I’m sorry Dante, I don’t think I can sit and watch any more. Let’s see what kind of music we can make together shall we?”

“Right on. I also got a need to shut that bitch up, up there.” He pointed his sword up at Mion who merely raised an eyebrow, smiled and gave them both a come hither gesture.


----------



## kluang (Sep 23, 2013)

*Metropolis

Superman, Imperialdramon, Gold*

As they're arguing a large cloud approach them from all direction and and they look at it. Hundreds of demon enclosing around them.

"Friends of yours?" ask Superman and Gold took out his Pokedex. "Lifeform unrecognized." says the Pokedex and Gold sighs. "Not Pokemon."

"And not Digimons either." says Imperialdramon and he points at himself. "Top notch people reader."

Gold taps on Golurk. "Take me down to street. The other Super Six can't fly."

"No son. You evacuate. We have no idea what this thing here for. Or even if they are friends or foe." explain Superman and Imperialdraon cuts him. "I aint befriending with some ugly mofo."

"Either way we need a plan..."

"Here's my plan. We blast them mofos!!!!" and Imperialdramon shoot a continous stream of positron energy at the enemy while Gold quickly fly below and landed at the nearby street. Superman flew at the cloud of demon and began punching and kicking them. A small cloud of demons detach from the main group and fly towards Gold and he quickly summons the rest of his Pokemon. " Electivire, Magmortar, Milotic, Alakazam!!!" and four Pokemon emerges.

"Electivire, Thunderbolt. Magmotar, Flamethrower, Milotic, Scald. Genesect, Signal Beam. Victini, Searing Shot." orders Gold and the Pokemons obeys and attack the cloud of demons.

A small group of demons quickly move a way from the main cloud in search of an easier prey and they fly with speed towards the helicopter that carries Jimmy and Lois.

Superman who just realize what happen lost his concentration and is overwhelm by the demons. At the ground Gold looks at Alakazam. "Use Teleport and get those people out of the chopper." and Alakazam nods and he blinks and appear inside the chopper and grabs Jimmy, Lois and the pilot and teleport back to Gold.

"Thanks." says Lois and she sees Superman breaks free. He smile and nods at Gold before continuing  his attack and joins Imperialdramon in taking down the demons.


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 23, 2013)

*Marvelverse: Lost City Outpost, New Jersey*

If anyone were watching they might have termed the construction miraculous however there was very little one could do with sufficient dedicated labor and the appropriate application of magic.

The rubble was cleared, the interesting bits would be studied everything else would be reduced to base components for reuse by the craftsmen.

In the meantime the large hole was covered and made as natural looking as possible, only a small opening left for entrance or exit and work began on the lower levels.  Teams of miners and masons worked to rebuild and expand.

While his subjects worked the Steward was busy at contemplation.  He already knew he had entered some other dimension previously unconnected to his own realm.  The nature of the realm was odd though, unstable as if the edges of it were wearing away.  Likely this was how he came here in the first place.

How this came to be he was not yet sure.  There was an almost distressing lack of magic in the realm.  On one hand that meant the man he fought earlier was likely an exception.  But it also raised very serious questions on how the men accomplished so much without magic.

But first upgrades.  He had best be ready for whatever this realm had.


----------



## kluang (Sep 24, 2013)

Metropolis

As Superman and Imperialdramon finish clearing the demono horde, they landed near Gold who is with Lois and Jimmy. Then a giant rift opens in the sky of Metropolis and two skyscraper size demons descend. "I call dibs on the left one." and Imperialdramon flies towards one of the enormous demon.

"What the hell is he thinking???" ask Superman. "I give you a hint. He's not." sighs Gold and Superman quickly fly trying to catch up with Imperialdramon. Then the demons spotted the Digimon and Superman and they flies towards them. One of the demon creates a gigantic blade and flies towards  Imperialdramon.

Hah. You're not the only one with a weapon." and Imperialdramon creates his own blade. "Splendor Blade!!!" and both blade clashes and created a shockwave that shatters glasses of the surrounding area and catapult both combatants away from each other.

"Imperialdramon!!!!" and Superman looks to his right and sees the other demon's right arm transform into a cannon and shoot a beam of dark light at him. He looks down and sees Gold, Jimmy and Lois standing directly below him and he decide took the attack head on, causing a massive explosion and Superman is knock down and crash into his statue. Gold runs towards Superman and sees the black scorch mark on his chest.

"Magic. Alakazam, use Heal Pulse on Superman." Gold looks up and sees the cannon demon moves towards the battle between Imperialdramon and the blade demon.

Thing aren't looking good.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 24, 2013)

Alis glance at the guy with blonde hair and wearing a red coat, Ed is thinking is this a female version of me. Roy glance at Ed he is backing down for now as he has a plan at the moment. He is thinking that Ed can wear down this women so he can attack her when she is too tired to continue fighting. Roy gives Ed a signal and Ed grabs Alis by the shoulder, she moves quickly to the right. Ed and Roy both blush as they both examine Alis's half top of her body as she is exposed and her shirt fell to the ground. Alis is not in the mood as she turns around to punch Ed in the stomach, Ed blocks it and punches her in the chest. Alis block it by her arms and came back a strong kick to Ed's knees.

Roy watches Ed and the women fight to their own style of hand to hand combat. To him they seem equal but he has to watch closer to see who is the most powerful one in hand to hand combat. He could tell the women is only playing around with Ed at the moment. Why is she holding back, is she planning something at the moment to escape at the last moment. Roy has another thought maybe she not evil but she can be useful.

"Ed. don't hold back on her. I know something that about her that you don't know about."

Ed is not detracted from Roy's committed about the chick he is fighting now. He reach out to try it the pressure point in her shoulder but only tears off half of her bra. Alis is piss about this and slams her enhance charka into her fist into Ed's right arm, Ed could not move his right arm, Ed is not losing to this chick.

"About we drop the whole holding back thing and do this for real."

Alis looks at Ed who just said that to her, "someone has a death wish today."


----------



## EvilMoogle (Sep 25, 2013)

*Marvelverse: Lost City Outpost, New Jersey

*The Steward mentally reviewed his findings.  This was a very strange place.  Most of the devices were odd things, using alloys of gold and a strange sort of glass apparently to manipulate electricity.  They were apparently able to accomplish great feats through them, considering the complete lack of magic, however ultimately they were inferior to what magic could accomplish.

The knowledge bricks were more interesting.  Cyphered information stored in the form of tiny magnetic charges.  It took a while to determine exactly what they were however they were a vast warehouse of information.  Knowledge of this realm and their "science" along with information about the research being conducted at this facility.

The primary project was bleeding energy from other realms, his realm.  Less than worthless, proper magical applications could solve any mere power needs.  But the group apparently conducted quite a lot of psionic research as well, this was far more interesting.

It sprung ideas to the Steward, the results of the first in a glass enclosure beside him.  The purest silver refined in the proper rituals; reduced to a moprhic form that responds to psychic emanations.  The first attempt was a failure, too chaotic, unable to keep any usable form.  It would be reclaimed and further attempts would be made, success was only a question of time.

His thoughts were interrupted; a mental alert from the sentries outside as one was violently destroyed.  Did the group he claimed this facility from intend to retake it?  Or was the hammer-wielding man back?  He touched a globe beside him, it projected an image of his forces outside at battle.

The large hammer-wielding man was back, apparently with friends.  A monstrous green creature violently tore through forces, hurling them about like they were made of paper.  A man in red and gold armor flew about directing blasts of some energy.  A warrior with colorful chainmail and shield, apparently having lost his weapon, battled valiantly with a pair of soldiers.  A giant dressed brightly in yellow charged forward unarmed next to a similarly dressed pixie that fired energy blasts.

The Steward mentally alerted his troops to ready themselves and rose picking up a giant staff, it was time to prove a point to these attackers.


----------



## kluang (Sep 25, 2013)

Metropolis

Imperialdramon notices the cannon demon and sees Superman lying in the rubble of his statue while being heal by Alakazam. "Hahaha!!!! Weakling. Maybe this city should erect a statue in my honor." and he parries the bladed demon attack by swinging his blade with his left hand and shove his right arm and his Postiron Cannon at the demon's face before blasting it, ripping its head apart and he quickly change his aim at the Cannon Demon who slam his arm together and merge and form into a larger cannon.

"Nice trick. Not impress." Imperialdramon and the demon shoots their cannon and their stream of energy clashes.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2013)

*Bayonetta and Dante*

Various new creatures joined the fight. Different shapes and sizes and using extraordinary elemental attacks. Both Dante and the black haired witch dodged them as the multitude of brightly coloured beams shot around them, frying the demons into oblivion with a hellish scream. 

They both leaped up, Dante taking out a set of three headed nunchucks with a long extendable chain, that froze everything it touched, the blocks of ice fell to the ground shattering, just before Dante leaped off them, to further his ascent. Bayonetta had a similar strategy, using a snake-like whip to pull her foes towards her before jumping off them with a boot that fired a bullet into their skulls.

Mion looked up at the portal, as if hearing a voice coming from it and she sped into action, her wings stretching out and with one great thrust accelerating her towards the pair. “You two are quite magnificent, feel honoured to have been chosen!” her mad eyes ignited with a yellow fire and her hair formed claws towards Dante.

“You first!” the speed at which the hand surrounded his body was too fast for him to react to. She spun him around and threw him towards the giant portal. “Now you, you witch!”

Bayonetta was ready, her own hair forming a giant fist to counter the claws, however much to her surprise her hair was ripped through as the claws ignited with hellish fire. “Looks like you’ll be paying Hell a visit early bitch! Enjoy your stay!” she said as her stare bore through the black haired woman’s eyes.

“You’re insane. Quite…unbecoming of a lady.” She grimaced as the hellish fires stunned her and the claws dug in. Mion simply laughed in a shrill, ear piercing scream before throwing her into the giant portal. 

Dante spun around and fired a few shots at the demon just as it was about to close, the bullets finding their mark and drawing blood from Mion’s cheek. She spun around with a gleeful look as the portal closed on Bayonetta and Dante.

Mion then grinned and sped after Supergirl, “Now for the prize!”


*In Hell.*

The two were dropped unceremoniously into a frozen wasteland to see a familiar back towards them.

“So, I see we have been reunited.” The voice as cold as the temperature projected out from him.

“Vergil. What are you…?” Dante said turning the silver haired swordsman around only to see his entire body was lacerated. Most prominent though was an M on his forehead. The bottom part of it was coloured, with the upper sections appearing ‘empty’. 

“The demons in here are quite the challenge, but nothing I couldn’t handle.” He said, his voice a little more gruff. “But I think I’ve found two that are more appealing.” 

Vergil’s look became uncharacteristically wild. It was then Bayonetta realised that Dante, too had the same mark on his forehead. She pulled out a mirror and looked at her own. It was faded but still somewhat present. 

“This is ancient magic. Quite a spine tingling evil one at that.” She said snapping her mirror shut and watching as the two brothers clashed swords.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 26, 2013)

*The Capital - Samurai 7-verse*


The scope of the enormous city from outside was impressive enough as it rose from the golden fields like a mountain. The scope from the inside however, was at a completely different level. Afro had never seen so many people in such close proximty ever before. It was as though the entirety of humanity existed inside this single, seemingly unbroken structure.

Afro followed the farmer through this maze on his way to where he was going. On the way to the city, Afro had managed to ask many questions of the farmer. Although the idea that this could be a different dimension had not even remotely occured to him, it was clear enough that this was a world completely unknown to the people of Afro's world. Afro's questions had gradually grown less until they had finally entered the city and he fell silent, simply overwhelmed by everything. There was no end to the walk-ways they traversed and the large steam-powered lifts they ascended, the steel cat-walk bridges they crossed and the hanging mono-rails they rode.

Afro was greatful that he had met such an agreeable and friendly old man. He wasn't sure he would have coped with all this without this gentleman. His usual approach of 'cut first and damn the questions' was clearly out of place in whatever this place actually was. Their walk suddenly cam to a stop in a busy intersection of sorts: a crossroads of jam packed narrow pavements amidst buildings so tall that afro could not see the sky.

"Well, young fella",  the farmer started, "I think this is where we must part ways for now. I sense that you might not enjoy hanging around me while I try to make sales for the day." He chuckled as he made his observation. "Anyway, if you haven't found what you are looking for, come and find me at this inn..." he handed Afro a rumpled piece of scrappy paper which were the remains of a advertising pamphlet.

"The farmer's friend inn..." Afro mumbled as he studied the paper.

"I'm good buddies with the owner. I'm sure he'll let us share a room for no extra charge. Good luck with your search."

Afro bowed deeply to the farmer. The scene of a man with a sword bowing to a peasant drew some shocked interest from the people in the street.

"Now, now, there's no need for that..." the farmer re-assured, though he was also rather nervous at the attention he was drawing, "... I'm glad to have met such a friendly samurai as you. Take care however, the nobility of your brethren is not what it used to be. This city is dangerous."

Afro nodded at the farmer's warning and the pair waved a parting goodbye. This left Afro alone in the midst of this place he did not know without a plan. He needed a frame of reference. Something to place where this city ws in relation to the world he knew. He began to wander, arbitrarily deciding to head for higher ground. Thankfully he could move quite easily through the streets. He might have had to shove and jostle were it not for the sword slung across his back. The city dwellers all gave him a wide berth, though none were as over respectful as the farmer. 

His walk brought him to a massive causeway constructed atop an aquaduct large enough to accomodate barges and small boats. The fact that there was a navigable waterway this high up was impressive enough, but what Afro saw next was truly inexplicable. Five enormous robots hovered along the causeway. They were all blue except for the one leading which was blood red, glistening in the street lights and what little ambient light leaked from above. 

"Make way!" the lead robot bellowed, which sent all manner of people scurrying out of his path and hastily dropping into bows as the robots passed. The blue robots jested with each other, making fun of the people they passed and bantering about all manner of things. These robots spoke as though they were people. Extensive cybernetics and virtually complete organic replacement was not unheard of or strange to Afro, all manner of people did it in his world all the time (often enhancing themselves specifically for the purpose of killing Afro and obtaining the headband), however Afro had never seen cybernetics of this size before. Each of the robots was as large as a 2-story house, with equally large swords magnetically gripped to their backs.

Afro was taken by their forms that he did not notice all the people around him dropping to bow to the robots as they passed by, which left Afro a lone figure, standing among a sea of bended backs. The red robot caught sight of him and slowly came hovering to a stop.

"What's this?" the red robot laughed. "Look at this, men. This ronin scum appears to be confused. What's wrong, ronin scum? Has the shortage of rice finally made you so hungry that you've lost your mind? Don't you see what you should be doing right now, or do we need to teach you a lesson in respect?"


Afro was confused for a moment until he realized the people bowing around him. "Are you samurai?" he asked the red robot.

The questioned seemed to incense the machine. "This little squirt, asks a general of the great war if he is samurai?" It seemed like nothing more needed to be said as the blue robots came to the fore, detaching their massive swords from their backs and moving to surround Afro. In a surreal scene, all the people in vicinity of Afro ran away in complete silence. It was the most muted that Afro had ever seen people run for their lives.

_It looks like we're doing this..._


"Ohoo, shit! It's about to go down ya'll, time for the jump off!! My money's on the nappy afro!" 

Afro's head swung round for a moment, to try and see who just shouted that. On a distant , over-looking walkway, he saw a strange young man with a pure white afro and sunglasses looking down at him with a huge smirk across his face. He seemed familiar but Afro could not think from where he knew the man.

"What's the matter, ronin? Have you realized your mistake? Or maybe you don't even know where you are?" one of the approaching blue robots said. They didn't seem to notice or care what the white afroed man had shouted. Even as they surrounded him, one of them approached him more closely than the others. 

_I guess he's first..._

The song of sliding steel rang out across the causeway as Afro's sword was loosed from its sheath. Normally he wouldn't adopt a formal stance as he had not met anyone close to his level of swordmanship in years. Against these massive robots however, he wasn't sure what to expect. The sound of drawn steel seemed to delight Afro's opponent who raised his behemoth blade into an ascension stance.

"Hehehehe, I'm going to carve you to pieces, ronin scum..."


----------



## Vergil (Sep 27, 2013)

*Batgirl and Duncan.*

The unlikely duo rolled up to the cemetery and were faced with a horde of undead.

“I’ve been usin a spell called Detect Magic ever since I got te this place, cos frankly everythin is just absolutely bananas here. Anyways, I’ve been comin up blank with any sort of detection up until now. There’s a powerful magic source comin from around here. I think it has something te do wit these zombies.” Duncan said getting out the car. “I’m still no sure about yer explanation of the voice comin from nowhere. That was like a spell I know of.”

“It’s called a radio. This one is tuned in for police reports. There have been strange reports coming in from all over the city. It’s a mash up of dimensions. At the moment though we’re limited to damage control.”

“Aye, right ye are lass. I’ll be controlling the damage wit some damage of me own!” Duncan pulled out his Scimitar and rushed at the undead, slicing through them and using something called a resistance-Rocker, on the others. It made Batgirl’s like a lot easier. Those he had affected went down like bowling pins at her kicks and punches.

The battle barely lasted 5 minutes before the last one was decapitated.

“You don’t seem to have an issue using lethal force.” The woman’s eyes bore a hole right through Duncan.

“Uh…” he stammered under the pressure.

“These were undead creature, such force is permitted, but if I see you using that sort of killing intent on anyone breathing life, then I shall be the first one to break your arms and put you in a holding cell.” The green eyes were as bright as a poisonous brew and just as deadly. Duncan had known folk that could intimidate, but they were mostly big guys with war axes. This person was as tall as he was and…was a girl. Not that he didn’t think they could battle; Tassy, Yuki, Dee and Kaylee were great examples of women that could kick ass, not to mention Beatrix and Raven. But this girl’s intimidation was off the scale. It made Duncan freeze and barely able to nod. 

She turned away walked a few steps before adding, “You coming? I need you to investigate this magical source.”

“Oh…aye…aye…right behind ye…” Duncan stammered and followed. 

His detect magic, had located the source of it and he used spellcraft to investigate it further. “Ehhh….this is magic I just don’t know about. I think it’s got less te do wit the arcane school and more of that juju druids and clerics use. But it’s powerful. Like beyond comprehension. And…I dunno…it feels uplifting. I know it shouldn’t and need te fill me with dread but….naw, I have this almost euphoric feeling coming from it.”

The masked woman walked around the area, inspecting the gravestones. “Duncan, mark where you feel the magic is coming from.” She ordered, Duncan was hardly going to argue. Taking a stick he accurately drew lines at where the magic started and ended.

Batgirl scowled as she saw the shapes taking form. A circle with a triangle in it, each point of the triangle ending at a gravestone. 

“Well, we have a start to this mystery.” She grumbled taking a note of the names on the stones. She put her hand to her ear as she listened in on reports coming over the radio. She looked at Duncan and sighed. “I have a great deal of investigation to do. I want to get to the bottom of this fast, but as we try and control the outbreaks, I have less time to get to the root of the problem. This goes against my better judgement but since you can detect the magic of these things from a distance, you could stem the lunacy that is spreading across my city.”

“Wait, ye want me help? Is that what yer askin’?” Duncan smirked

“It’s either that or have you sit in that cave whilst I harbour a deep resentment for your utter lack of use as a human.” Batgirl almost growled.

“Fine fine, I’ll go on clean up. An don’t worry. I’ll use me sword sparingly.” He said as she jumped into the car. 

“I’ll be keeping an eye on you.” She pointed to a CCTV camera up above them. Duncan shrugged as he looked at it and Batgirl simply closed the car door, not wanting to explain further. The car screeched off, leaving Duncan surrounded by deaded undead corpses and watching the sun start to set over the mass of buildings. “Well might as well investigate this dimension whilst I’m at it.” He said heading for the main road.


----------



## kluang (Sep 27, 2013)

*Metropolis*

"BWAHAHAHAHA!!!! For demon of your size this is your limit?" ask Imperialdramon with a mocking tone and the demon response with a snarl. 

"Time to crush you....like a bug." With one loud roar, Imperialdramon increase his Positorn Cannon power and overwhelm the demon's cannon and easily push it back and disintegrate the demon.

Imperialdramon looks at Gold and Superman while a cocky smile. "Piece of cake."


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2013)

*Material Plane: Yalti/Marvel Universe New York*

"My lady, the package arrived," a gnome interrupts Rose in her study. She is examining accounting stats as the gnome announces the arrival of her latest cloth material. Spider-weave, spun from the silk of monsterous spiders it is considered a uncommon material. Only brave adventurers willing the enter dangerous tombs and dungeons would be able to bring back sufficient amount of spider-silk to spin into spider-weave. As such the pricing on this material was rather high.
"I shall be there in a moment," Rose replied. She finishes examining her accounting book before rising from her study to inspect the quality of her goods. Exiting her office she lifts the cover from the cart. Within the carts were the corpses of large and huge monsterous whole spiders.

Rose touches the corpse, letting her hand slide along the corpses main body, then examines the long and thin claws and finally she examines the organ that produces the spider silk. She had developed a method to be able to extract the silk from a dead spider. Casting mage hand she massaged the dead organ replicating its complex procedure of producing silk, slowly but surely silk spun out of the dead spiders opening. Having drawn out an arms length of silk, Rose examines the quality of the silk in her hand.

"Jason!" Rose yells, "this is unacceptable. These an inbreeds, not wild ones. Return them to the owners and demand the penalty payment as per contract to be paid. If they disagree, call Holly so that she may collect on the payment."

Rose has experimented with breeding spiders herself, however, the silk quality dropped drastically after being processed in the end product. Her very sensitive customers were easily able to tell the difference between inbreed and wild ones. And Rose uses spider-weave as her base material in all her fashion clothing. Thus such a heavy difference could not be tolerated. 

Jason the gnome comes to take the carts away and Rose returns into her office. As she steps pass the door her six sense throws out an alarming sense, however she is already in the motion of stepping through the door. After finishing her step, she finds herself not in her office but somewhere else.

The room is filled with many people sitting in the dark. In the middle of the giant hall a walkway of white light shines along side it. Music starts playing and women half naked and if clothing barely covering their ass or bosom walk on the walkway. Their step is certain and its movement shakes their entire body, but especially their hips and ass. With each step their cloth shake like a male peacock showcasing its proud feathers. The silent crowd suddenly starts 'oohing' and 'aahhing' at the sight of these women shaking their asses. 

Some of them take note, while others flash lights with a strange device. Rose is intrigued by this light flashing device only to find out that in the back their is a mirror image of the ass flashing girl from the walkway now inside the flashing device. The man lifts his device again and a flash of light once more appears and a different girl is now on the device's cover.

How very interesting, Rose thinks. She arrived once more on a different plane of existence, yet mortals are still among the majority of its habitats. Their devices differ greatly from the mortals she just left behind. Still they are mortals and her charms should still hold true. 

Rose approaches the photographer and strikes up a conversation. "Some very pretty ladies you've captured there," Rose begins and the photographer turns his head to reply. "Ehhh .... yes," he's baffled by her appearance. "However none can hold a candle compare to you, my lady. Why aren't you on the runway with such a pretty face and body and showcasing the latest fashion? Or are you a designer? Names Parker, Peter Parker." He stretches out his hand to great Rose with a handshake.

Rose grabs his hand and sends out a telepathic link with her handshake. "The name is Rose," as she says that, she probes into this Peter Parker's memories and common sense. She learns quickly of this 21st century as well as something called superheroes and mutants. "You could say I am a designer. I just arrived here," Rose finishes answering his question.

"I'd be more than happy to showcase you my collection after this show is over," Rose learns quickly of the marketing potential of this photographer named Peter Parker and waits patiently for the show to end, memorizing the best pieces of the show.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 29, 2013)

Laharl
*Location: a warehouse somewhere in Gotham City docks*

A large flash of light shines above a warehouse followed by screaming from a young halfdemon
"WHOAAAAAAAA"
A large splintering sound occurs as he crashes through the roof followed by a thud as he hits the floor in the unlit portion of the warehouse
His sword isn't far behind it falls hilt-ward and hits him on his head while he is on the ground then falls with a clang.
*
Mad Hatter: "Batman! He's here, he's here!"
Hush: "Shut up you nut. There is no way he'd be this noisy unless it's a diversion. Be silent and-"
Penguin: "Since when has he ever been this noisy and how'd he find out we are here. Riddler did you leave him a riddle you idiot?!"
Riddler: "Don't look at me I didn't leave him any riddles... yet."
*
Laharl gets up slowly with his large scarf/cape over his head
Bane walks forward where Laharl crashed and begins to see a silhouette in the darkness that looks like Batman crouching down with his cape over himself
*Bane:"Looks like he hurt himself this could be our chance."*
Bane cracks his knuckles and starts walking forward while activating his venom and starts charging

At the same time...
Laharl dusts himself off and flips his scarf/cape off his face

A booming childlike voice is heard
"Dammit, Etna if this your idea of a joke this isn't funny."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 29, 2013)

*Gig*
_"ruuuun, ruuuun!"_

"Tche!! You bunch of stupid mortals can?t even answer a fucking question right?! My partner used not to speak ever speak and yet she would give more info than you!! scum"the raging voice of the deity who governs over death  was heard by all of the civillians that at the moment were running for their lives, looking at his statement someone could just imagine what has happened there but a few minutes ago. If you want a short story:

1.- Gig comes into the city
2.- Gig asks questiosn to the civillians
3.- Civillians go full retard on Gig
4.- The god of destruction is pissed off

"Now, this city is a nest of insects, where should I go now?"

*Rozalin*

"Hmph!... Where could he be? It?s been days sinc eI started to look for him and no clue is around of hi whereabouts!"the demon princess let out with an annoyed tone of voice as she would wander around a palace. Seems like her idea was looking for Gig in places he would be alone, guess his taste is completely different of what she thinks or more exactly, different from hers.


----------



## kluang (Sep 30, 2013)

Metropolis

A rift opens above them and Gold sighs tiredly. "Not again....." SUperman slowly stands up and look at Gold. "We must find a w way to close..." before Superman finish his sentence, Imperialdramon starts blasting the rift with his cannon, but no effect.

"Maybe if I increase my power by 50%..."

Superman looks at Gold and taps his shoulder. "Take Lois and Jimmy and held to the nearest safe place. We can handle the rest." Gold trembles at his feeling of being useless before Lois grabs his arm. "There are more then one way of becoming a hero." Gold nods and he follows Lois and Jimmy before returning his Pokemons back into their balls.

As Gold and the two reporters left, Imperialdramon clenches his fist. "So whats the plan?" Superman slowly levitate until he's at the same height as Imperialdramon. "We must find the conduit that cause this rift."

"That's gonna be hard."

"With that rift size and its growth, it must be nearby, and heavily guarded."

"Nice. Lets bust more heads."

Meanwhile, Lois lead the group to the safe center and when they reach it, they see it's being siege by a legion of demons. "Shit..." cursed Lois and Gold moves forward and throws all six of his Pokeball.

"Super Six, lets go!!!!" and all six Pokemon roars and attack the demons.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 30, 2013)

*Tony...*

“Okay...put this in here...”  A young woman stood in the middle of a room.  It was filled with many a wondrous thing.  At least to her eyes.  Piles of wires, hunks of metal, and oozing puddle of oil here, a glob of grease there, blueprints tacked all over the walls.  It was Tony's pride and joy.  The place she could go and spend hours or days on end and nobody would do or say anything, not that they didn't try, she was just to entranced with her many inventions to pay them any heed.

“Oops!  Wrong wire!”  She exclaimed before giggling at the spark that ignited at the connection.  Shaking her hand she rewired the many things.  “This is Winry's baby, how did she rope me into maintaining this while she was away.”  Tony rolled her eyes and sighed while reaching out and grabbing more metal.  “Might as well make it better!”  The two young women always had a friendly rivalry, one that they have had since they were kids.  Though don't mess with either one unless you wanted an army of strange looking things coming to there defense.

With a bunch of clanging and clattering to the device it wasn't long before Tony had the work done.  “Better than ever!”  She grinned wiping her gloved hand across her forehead, leaving a light trail of grease to compliment the the other smears on her arms and cheek.  “Now lets see how Ed feels about these new modifications.”  Looking smugly she wrapped the new and improved arm in cloth and headed out to find the alchemist.

It didn't take long before the clouds of dust beckoned the platinum haired inventor.  One way or another she was needed there.  Plus she had a strong feeling the person she was looking for would be there somewhere.  Squinting her eyes at the distance she rolled them when she caught sight of the short blonde, the giant suit of armor, and the handsome Colonel.

Tony wiped at her face a little, trying to clean off the grease but it only seemed to make the smear a little longer without her knowledge.  After another minute or two she stepped between Al and Mustang as they watched the fight in front of them.  “What is going on?”  Tony asked the pair before Al sighed. 

Sweat-dropping slightly Al rubs the back of his head.  “Ed is trying to subdue her.” 

“Seems to be doing a good job.”  Tony chuckled causing Mustang to smirk.  “Though I have to wonder why she is slowly being stripped of her clothes.  You know Winry will have a fit over that.”

“Seems that would be his problem.”  The Colonel said, never taking his eyes off of the fighting pair while finally acknowledging the arrival of Al and Tony.  “I didn't even think using something like that to find a weakness.”  Roy crosses his arms then begins to tap his chin with his finger.

“So what did she do?”  Tony asked while shifting her heavy load.  

“Smashed a car and a few other things.”  The tall dark haired man replied.

“Why?”

A shrug then silence from Mustang.   

“There has a been a few strange things going on around here.  People showing up and being confused.”  Al says looking down at the other two.

“What do you mean?”  Tony asked the question they were both thinking, Roy only raised an eyebrow then waited.

“I'm not exactly sure.”  Al rubs the back of his head, the metal on metal contact causing a metal grinding sound.  “They say they don't know where they are.  Start talking about different places that we have never heard of.  Names that mean nothing to us.  Even wondering at what cars are or why there aren't any...well I'm not even sure what they were talking about.”

“Why haven't you reported this.” The Colonel snapped.

“We were!  We hadn't even got to town before the train was stopped!”  Al may have been a suit of armor but anyone could see that he was becoming scared of the man before him.  

“Where are these people?!”

“Over there!”  Al pointed to where there was a couple of soldiers surrounding a couple of people that were wearing strange clothes.

“Ed!  Stop!”  Mustang stepped forward but Tony beat him to it.  

Thrusting the mechanical arm at Al, Tony moved forward with the blanket that was wrapped around it.  “Ed!  Don't hurt her!”  Tony exclaimed not even realizing that the woman actually had the upper hand.  Ignoring the fighting she stepped between them causing Ed to jump back, barely avoiding the hitting Tony and dodging the other woman's attack.  “Please stop fighting!”  

The blonde haired man jumped back, ready to continue fighting but pausing for the moment, waiting to see if she was going to strike out at his friend.  Tony was standing between him and his opponent.  The blanket being stretched out so that she could wrapped the other young woman in it.


----------



## Alisdragon (Sep 30, 2013)

Alis backs down after someone jumps in the middle of the fight, she notices the chick is trying to wrap her up in a blanket. She lets her do it as her eye flicker in a fast moment to glance around to gather some information before speaking. She did hear something that she is not in her world any more and she did not speak to anyone so far in general.

"You own me a new outfit."

Ed glares back at Alis, "you own me a new arm."

"Consider that already done, what year is it?"

Ed thinks for answering that question, "the year is 1916."

She is wondering that is strange, she did not remember anything about dieing at any point in her life. She is thinking what the hell is going on. She could not walk away from someone showing her kindness or pity on her. To her 1916 is way ahead of her time is she dreaming, to her it was not a dream. Her opponent's attack were real enough in the fight they begin earlier. She guess her eyes did not show much but she is confuse on where she is right now and how to get back. She put her hand in her pocket and felt a shard of rock. It must have been the shard that she picked up in a cave. She wanted to know about it symbols on it but did not get tha chance.

"I will repair the damages that I have cause since I have arrive." She did not know how to repair it but someone show she may quickly catch on to do it herself. She bows waiting if the people in front of her accept her apology.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2013)

Frozen Hell

The two brothers had been fighting for little over an hour. Bayonetta had long since left, walking around the tundra attempting to find a way out. The marks on their bodies was something new, but since they were demons, she wrote it off as something devil’s did. She had made a contract with them but was not in the least bit interested in what they did with themselves in their spare time.

The brothers, ignoring the sub-freezing temperatures, battled on for another hour, neither one prepared to lose the game they had played many times before as children. However as fatigue crept in both brothers were making mistakes in their near perfect defensive and offensives strikes and had left splatters of blood all across the pure white ground.

“Had enough? I could go all night.” Dante panted, his words almost visible through the steam exuding from his mouth.

“Night? In the demonic dimension it is eternal night.” Vergil stated.

“I know.” Dante smirked and then clenched his teeth. “But….doesn’t something feel off to you?”

“You finally noticed.” Vergil swung his sword elegantly and dismissed the blood that was latched onto the blade, before snapping it into his sheath. Ordinarily that would not have meant a damn thing, he was a master of iajutsu after all, where the most power comes from drawing the sword quickly from the sheath, however his posture had straightened and his exhaled to signal the end. “I had known you weren’t the smartest of us but for it to take you this long was beginning to get irksome.”

Dante spiked Rebellion down into the snow and rested his back against the upturned blade. “Heh, I noticed a while back, I was just enjoying kicking your ass. But as soon as it became more of a need than a want…”

“The battle lost it’s ‘fun’” Vergil said looking at the M on Dante’s forehead, “We’re being manipulated.”

“I knew I shouldn’t have got out of bed today.” Dante said looking up at the unsettled sky. “Whatever, what do we do about it?”

“Only thing to do,” Vergil glanced over to his brother, “We conquer Hell and force our way back to our own dimension.”

Dante’s eyebrow raised and then a big grin was plastered across his face, “Alright, now you’re talking. Let’s rock!”


Bayonetta.

She found herself in a unique position. She didn't have access to her wicked weaves, meaning she could not summon any demons. Likely because she was in their home now, in order to get any use out of them she would have to visit them directly. 

"What a pain." she said, "I didn't even pack my arctic outfit." 

The place was flat, barring one giant mountain. It's usually how Hell worked, unpleasant conditions and a beacon of false hope in the centre of it, making victims see the object of their salvation only to be perennially denied it. A top the mountain was a flame; warm and inviting. She wasn't familiar with the ruler of this domain, perhaps Dante would know, though she was hardly going to get in the middle of the sibling tiff.

She approached the base of the mountain, looking up at the climb. All manner of flying creatures circled around it, grotesque as they were vicious. One carried a soul high above her and dropped him. She heard his bones snap and the agony in his cries, not only at the fall but the frustration of not being able to achieve his goal. She wasn't about to help him. She leaped away from the broken man, traversing the mountain with ease and dispatching the flying creatures, just as easily.

"You know, I've been here quite some time and haven't received any sort of floral bouquet or my pass to the buffet. I would like to speak to the manager." She smiled as she held the frosty, flying creature's neck in her hand. It had tiny little stalactites protruding from its chin like a sage's beard and beady little eyes. It screamed at her only for it to be cut short by a snap.

"My, even the customer service is terrible. I suppose I'll have to find his office myself." She continued her ascent, digging her heels into whatever she found purchase on, be it a rock or a head. She reached the summit without a problem and felt the warmth of the flame.

"So, someone has finally managed to reach the summit?" A low voice growled from the flame. "I am here to give the ultimate despair. All their efforts and work to reach the top only to find that the flame the sought was I."

The mountain erupted in a flame pillar that pierced through the swirly clouds above, evaporating them in an instant. Bayonetta took out a lollipop and sucked on it as she looked at the huge demon that emerged. A centaur/demon hybrid that towered over the woman, by around 100ft. He carried a massive fiery sword and his tail was like a deadly whip.

"As a courtesy I will allow for introductions. I am Berial, formerly of the fire hell but assigned here as the final prize for those that made it up here."

"So, you are the manager of this shoddy excuse for a resort. I have a great many complaints and I think I have a delightful idea for compensation. How about a contract with a witch?" Bayonetta raised her eyebrow.

"You would look to summon me for your battles? Interesting human. Very well, if you can best me in battle then I Berial, shall aid you." Berial leaped off the mountain and landed on the icy ground melting it on impact and turning the area into scorched earth. He roared and the mountain erupted spewing molten lava throughout the world. 

"My, how impressive." Bayonetta knew that this battle would be hell on her lips and applied some chap stick to them. "Let's get started then shall we?"


----------



## Muk (Oct 4, 2013)

New York Marvel Universe

The design show ended and the spots lights are being turned off while at the same time the ceiling lights light up the dark show floor. People are packing their belongings and get ready to exit when suddenly the lights go off.

The walkway floods with spotlights once more and a figure dressed in green with green skin, long knife ears and an evil grin on his face stands alone in the flooding lights drawing the whole crowds attention.

"Ladies and gentlemen, tonight you dine in HELL!!!!" strange sharp metallic objects spin out from the green man into the crowd. These objects whirl through the crowd as cries of pain, fear, shock, blood and panic erupt. 

Rose ducks under a metallic object's flight path only to notice it changes its flight path to make another pass at Rose. Ready to defend herself in a more serious manner the metallic object suddenly stops mid air as if stuck or hindered by some invisible object.

Upon closer inspection a gigantic web has been spun suspended midair catching just about all the whirling metallic objects. 

"Green Goblin! Don't you feel embarrassed with such a stupid outfit on a walkway?" Spiderman taunts the Green Goblin.

"Spiderman, you are dead!" the Green Goblin replies and launches another volley of metallic objects. Only this time this time they explode each time they touch the super web, leaking burning hot copper down onto the poor innocent victims. At the same time they burn away the silky web threads suspending the super web. 

Surprised of the secondary damage Spiderman is forced to spend more web to shield the civilians from further danger. He sets up another tighter web shielding them from the dripping hot copper. Still a few of the civilians are burned from the many hot drops. 

Rose manages to slide herself below the walkway were no hot copper is dropping down from. Having memorized the Green Goblins position she punches through the floor and grabs his legs pulling him into the walkway.

Stuck in the walkway the Green Goblin is an easy target for Spiderman and receives a furry of punches and kicks until he is smashed out of his entanglement. However he is not out for the count and blows a wall open for his escape path.

By the time Spiderman returns to check under the walkway, Rose has long left the location more than satisfied with the events that have unfolded. She's seen the conflict within this world firsthand and now could go ahead and plan accordingly how to continue to draw more and more into the realm of hell.


----------



## kluang (Oct 5, 2013)

*Metropolis*

Imperialdramon and Superman fly towards the top of the LexCorp and sees both Lex Luthor and a huge monster interacting with a large dark tower.

"MaloMyostimon....."

Lex and MaloMyostimon look at Superman and Imperialdramon and before anyone can react, Imperialdramon blast his Positron Cannon at the tower, but a dark shield blocks his attack. MaloMyistimon cackles triumphantly.

"All in my calculation, Imperialdramon....." before MaloMyostimon finish his sentence, Imperialdramon shoots his cannon at MaloMyostimon and the same shield appear.
"Your impulsiveness and arrogance makes you predictable, Imperialdramon."

"Superman, Come to save the day again?"
"Lex, this wont end well...."

Both Imperialdramon and Superman charge towards the their respective adversary. MaloMyostimon huge living artilery on its shoulder starts to glow red and blue. "Activating Sodom and Gomorrah. Pandemonium Flare engage." and MaloMyostimon fires an extremely high-temperature beam from Sodom and Gomorrah and Imperialdramon dragon face on its chest opens its mouth and then emits all of its body's energy as a destructive energy wave to counter MaloMyostimon's beam and both beam clashes as both side tries to overpowered the other's energy wave.

Superman chases Lex Luthor who shoots kryptonite energy projection while trying to keep a distance from Superman and Superman shoot his own laser from his eyes. As Superman and Lex have a dogfight in the sky, Imperialdramon is being push back by MaloMyostimon.

"Die Imperialdramon!!!" shouts MaloMyostimon and he opens up the jaw-like cannons on his shoulders and spews out a thick red, acidic mist at Imperialdramon and increase his Pandemonium Flare. He easily overpowered Imperialdramon and with a large explosion, Imperialdramon falls off the sky and crashes down below.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bane cracks his knuckles and starts walking forward while activating his venom and starts charging
> 
> At the same time...
> Laharl dusts himself off and flips his scarf/cape off his face
> ...



Laharl
*Location: a warehouse somewhere in Gotham City docks*

Bane continues his charge to only be met with what appears to be a small child to which he slows down and stops.
*Bane:"Little gringo what are you doing here aren't you're parents supposed to be taking care of you?"*
"What the hell are you talking about?
Etna dammit where are you!
*Bane:"Is that your mother little one?"*
*Hush:"What the hell are you doing Bane just get rid of the kid he'll give away our location."*
"Moth-mother? You're one messed up guy I should kill you for even suggesting it."

Bane starts out with a laugh followed by everyone else besides Hush.
*Bane:What's a little thing like you going to do to us?*
Bane attempts to push Laharl over with his finger only to be greeted to what seems to be an immovable force and the boards underneath creaking under the pressure.










"So you really do want to die huh? Fine then lets see what you got."
Nothing was seen or heard by anyone other than Laharl
He swung his sword once to see if Bane could react and ended up cutting him clean in half from the waste down.

Bane's split body landed with two thuds on opposite sides
*Bane:" AUGHHH MY BODY! IMPOSSIBLE I DIDN'T EV-"*
"Shut up."
Laharl cuts off Bane's head mid-sentence
"Whose next? Hopefully you aren't as worthless as he was and don't even think of running."

*Mad Hatter: "OH GOD!"*
The Mad Hatter starts to run on what appears to be instinct only to be greeted by a sword flying through the air skewering him through his heart.
Aside from the dripping of blood there is a silence in the room until Laharl speaks

"Oh I remember what you are now, Humans? I guess that would explain why the air is so diluted here. Etna thought that conquering your planet by myself would be a nice warm up, eh? Such a thoughtful vassal. Wish she would have told me first."
*Penguin:"You snot nosed brat you won't get away with this?"*
"With what?"

Suddenly it dawned on the remaining three what they were dealing with.
Laharl hadn't even a bit of regret after killing Bane and the Mad Hatter as if he didn't have the same morals a normal person would have. As if he didn't remember what just happened as a person would step on an ant and not remember it.

*Riddler:"He's a monster. What do we do Hush? You have to have a plan."*
*Hush:"We... give him one of your riddles."*
*Penguin:"One of his riddles what*
Hush proceeds to hit the Penguin in the face as his way of saying shut up.
*Riddles:" Lets see riddles.. riddles."*
Riddler starts tossing riddles out like his life depends on it which it might
*Riddler:"Here we go!"*
The Trio look up to see Laharl sleep on his side on the floor
*Penguin:" He fell asleep? This could be our chance."*
*Hush:"Wait, look."*

Hush points over to Laharl's sword that is now right behind him, still covered in blood.
*Penguin:"How did he!? We didn't even see him go over to pick up his sword."*
*Hush:"Exactly which is why I want the Riddler to do his work. It's clear that we can't beat him physically, but..."*
Hush points to his head and Penguin nods
*Hush:"Riddler walk over there and give him your Riddle."
Riddler:"Do I have to?"
Penguin: "Yes, you fool!"*
Penguin pushes the Riddler towards Laharl 
*Riddler:"Ahhhh!"*
Riddler ends up stopping right in front of Laharl.

Laharl open's one eye while still laying on the ground
"What is it? Do you want to die or become my vassal?
*Riddler: "Rid-ridd-riddle."*
"Rid-ridd-riddle. What the hell is that?"
The Riddler shakily hands his riddle over to Laharl
"Hmm?"
Laharl is greeted by a riddle card that reads as so.
"Riddle: What is black and white and red all over? "
"What is black and white and red all over?"
Two face palms could be heard across the room along with Riddler nervously sweating
"How in the hell am I supposed to know that?"
A look of disbelief fall on the other two and the Riddler smiles
*Riddler:"I'll let you know... for a price."*


----------



## kluang (Oct 7, 2013)

*Metropolis*

Superman and Lex Luthor dogfight explodes in the sky high above Metropolis as Superman gaining the upperhand. He manage to grab one of Luthor's rocket boot and tear it off and Luthor spinning down below and crash into the Daily Planet's globe. 

Luthor quickly gets up but Superman already infront of him and he begin tearing the suit apart and tied Luthor at the globe. "Unhand me, alien!!!" Superman ignores him and flies towards the black tower. Malo Myostimon flies towards the tower and blocking it.

"A human challenging me?"

"No. I'm after the black tower. He's your opponent."

"He?" ask MaloMyostimon and Superman points at Imperialdramon. MaloMyostimon laughs. "He's unable move."

"Is he?"

MaloMyostimon quickly looks at Imperialdramon and suddenly he glows and his armor turns white. "Imperialdramon Paladin Mode!!!" and he raise his hand and a white claymore with golden carving on its blade appear from thin air and its hilt falls slowly onto Imperialdramon hand.

"Evil doer never wins!!!" and Imperialdramon flies towards MaloMyostimon. Quickly the dark digimon fires his Pandemonium Flare and Imperialdramon slices the wave in two and increase his speed. Before MaloMyostimon can even react he impales his blade into MaloMyostimon guts and twist it.

"Prepare to be reset, MaloMyostimon."

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!" scream MaloMyostimon before his body split and scattered into tiny data. Imperialdramon then slashes the tower in two and it crumbles into dust and the large portal began to close.

"This is one of many, Superman."

"Agreed." Superman quickly taps his communicator at his ear. "This is Superman calling the Watchtower."

After a brief moment a voice responds. "This is Martian Manhunter. What's the situation."

"We manage to close the main breach at Metropolis. How are the others."

"Busy. Wonder Woman is fighting someone by the name of Kratos, Captain Marvel and Black Adam have team up and fight against a horde of zombies, No word on Batman. GL just call telling me Darth Vader and the Death Star just appeared outside Oa. And there's a magical girl just appeared here. She goes by the name Cardcaptor Sakura."

"Darth Vader outside Oa sounds like a bad comic book plot."

Superman and Imperialdramon turns around and sees Gold sitting on Genesect right behind them.

"How did you...."

"Look I'm not sitting around. In my home world, I'm the main event. The main man. I can help." plead Gold. "Hmmmm.......... I think we should bring him. We may have a role to play." says Imperialdramon much to Superman and Gold surprise.

"What's with the change attitude?" ask Gold. "In Paladin Mode, even my personality change to reflect my ability as a holy knight."

"Okay." sighs Superman and he turns his attention to Martian Manhunter. " Beam the three of us back to the Watchtower. And where's Supergirl?"


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2013)

New York - Marvelverse

Rose was walking along Wall Street, seeing  these nice men and women dressed in suits walk in and out of tall  buildings. They gather together near small cafe's resting their  exhausted bodies, refreshing them with cake and coffee. 

Entering  a side alley, Rose transforms her clothing to a more conservative  attire, that fits the working women all around her, yet it still had a  hunch of fashion in it. 

Rose stood out, her blond hair as common  a sight among these women, still just enhanced her fashion look. Her  walk was a show of confidence, eyes all were on her as if she was doing a  live rundown on a walkway. Men and women alike were starring at her or  after her. 

She walked pass many men who had gathered together  sitting in groups of four around a table. Rose kept walking pass them  until there was a cafe with a standing table. Almost immediately a male  broker came over offering her a hot to-go coffee.

"I hope I  haven't offended you with offering you a hot coffee," he begins. "The  name is Jack." He stretches out his hand to offer her a greeting.

"Why no, thank you for the coffee,"  Rose says taking his hand and shaking it with a firm grasp. With this  touch she quickly scans his mind for useful information. As such she  learns of this stock trading and brokerage.

Indeed Jack would certainly come in handy, as she needed a 'legal' source of local currency income.

"Say, I haven't seen you around, yet. Are you ..." Jack begins the conversation when Rose cuts him off.

"The  stocks for fashion and designers, are there any? I am looking to dump  quiet a lot on them and I have no interest in the bank as a middleman  adviser."

"Err ... wow ...." Jack is speechless. "I ain't  specialized in fashion, but I certainly know of textile and the supply  chain for the clothing industry in general. Also it is rather difficult  to pinpoint the stocks of a single fashion designer, as they usually are  under their parent publishing house like 'loreal' or others.

And  most of them are privately owned and as such are not to be traded in  public. Of course there are ways to buy in, but you'd need to be able to  get in contact with these families and negotiate some really good  terms.

As such the only way to get in on from the 'public' side  would probably be via the resources they use, textile and other such  items.

But in what order of magnitude would we be talking of when you say dumping a huge ton?"

"Well,  as a designer myself, I certainly would love to knock out about three  fourth of my competition. You saw how well my live demonstration was  just walking pass all your colleagues. I certainly could see a huge  market in this stale suits competition," Rose replies.

"Bold,  risky, and damn confident. Give me a week, I'll need to gather up all  sorts of papers and other forms. I am certain we shall be able to find  something suitable for you," Jack replies.

"How am I to contact  you," Jack asks. "I'll call you and then you should have my number,"  Rose replies asking Jack for his number. She pulls out a fashionable  touch phone and calls his number, sending his phone a telepathic link to  her 'touch phone'.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2013)

Duncan. 

It had only been 5 minutes and he was completely disorientated. The lights were bright and yet it seemed so dark in the city of Gotham. Huge stone gargoyles stared down at him from on high and the people on the smooth stone path looked at him with much the same level of hostility. Not that it was reserved for him alone, they people of this city seemed to be hostile to everyone, or at least on edge. In the villages he had visited in England and Scotland people were friendly. Wary of course, especially when you were travelling with a large group, but still the would greet you when you greeted them. On more than a few occasions Duncan's friendly smiles and kind words were met with either an awkward smile and a fleeting glance, or a look of terror and judgement and a brisk walk across the black tar.

 How could people live like this, to be surrounded by people and yet be utterly alone? He was meant to investigate the appearance of the portals but considering he had no clue as to where he was he decided to do some impromptu sightseeing. 

Of course he managed to veer towards the more crowded area of the vast city, not too hard to find - just head towards the largest towers - and was bedazzled by the sheer amount of lights around him. They used some sort of mechanism that wasn't magic, nor any other means he had ever seen. They were hot to the touch though, much to the amusement of locals who observed him touching an exposed light.

These lights in the centre though were spiralling and swirling and displaying all sort of messages for products. One such product was this horrendous black, bubbly thing in a bottle that he remembered taking at the alchemist's shop that made him vomit butterflies. Perhaps there was a shortage of butterflies in Gotham.

He had a sixth sense for finding where the alcohol was and found a place called a bar. It was a tavern any way you looked at it, but screw it, Duncan walked in relieved that some things in the universe were common. He was overawed by the amount of bottles behind the pretty young girl.

"Fuck sake that's a lot of drink you got there lass. Eh Gimmie somethin strong." Duncan said and made the girl stop and look at him. He put down a few silver coins and smiled, "A few fer a pretty face too." he said winking at the girl. 

She smiled and inspected the coins.

"We only take American dollars here." she said  pushing the coins back. Duncan scratched his head. It was then the girl noticed the rather large sword on his waist. Looking over to the burly bouncers nervously, they walked over and put a hand on his shoulder.

"Dunno, what fancy dress you came as, but whatever it is, we're not gonna allow swords in here, fake or otherwise." The bald one said, not realising that the weapon was a genuine one.

"Oh...eh, well is there a place I can put it maybe? I can't part with it, not again. Last time I did that I was stuck in a cell." Duncan embellished unnecessarily 

"Don't be ridiculous, we got enough freaks without some guy in a skirt running around with a sword. Now get out." The bouncer said.

Duncan glared at the two heavies and huffed, "Fine...and it's a kilt no a skirt ye uncultured shits." he walked, escorted by the big louts, out of the bar and just as the doors closed behind him he heard a cacophony of screams. The bouncers turned and Duncan did too just as they opened the door to see a multitude of metal humanoid constructs all with some sort of device in their hands.

"By order of Handsome Jack no unauthorized sales of alcohol may be permitted. This bar does not register on our records. All those that have violated law will be destroyed."

The devices that the constructs were holding fired like Dee's weapon only at a much faster rate, killing numerous people in one fell swoop. "Fuck sake! Stop!" Duncan yelled out and hurled a ball of acid at one of them through the now obliterated door. The acid didn't do much damage at all as Duncan looked at his hand, "I don't know why I bother with this spell..."

Hot lead spat out at him as the Scotsman took cover behind the wall. "Shit shit shit!" he shouted through the noise which stopped after a few seconds and he heard a click.

"Dee had to reload. Looks like these guys do too."

He leaped out, drawing his sword and taking a hard swipe at one of the robots, not managing to do much damage to it, but then put his hand on the chest of the assailant. "Time te fry bitch!"

A burst of electricity shot out of his hand and short circuited the mechanical contraption, sending it thudding to the ground. There were a few more but thankfully they had turned their attention to Duncan rather than the patrons. 

"I totally deserve a free drink after this!" Duncan yelled as he charged the robots.


----------



## kluang (Oct 9, 2013)

*Watchtower*

Superman, Imperialdramon and Gold teleported in the JL Headquarters. "Welcome to the Watchtower, Justice League Headquarters."

"The Watchtower....What is it?" ask Gold as he looks at his surrounding. " Its an orbital command center with  several smaller annexes in orbit close by."

Gold and Imperialdramon looks up to the direction of the voice and sees the Martian Manhunter and a teenage girl on his side. The girls wears a white cloak that covers a white uniform with a belt and a big pouch on her right side. She's standing on her staff, levitating.

"J'onn. Here's Imperialdramon and Gold." Superman introduce his new companion and the Martian nods. "Here's Sakura. A magic user. And a Cardcaptor, if I'm not mistaken."

The girl descends to the group and bows. "My name is Sakura. The Cardcaptor." Both Superman and Imperialdramon bows in return while Gold looks at her beauty with gaping jaws.

"Ehem. Follow me to the War Room." The Manhunter points to a door to the upper left of the Main Hall. 

"I can't. I'm too big." says Imperialdramon. "I can make you small." Sakura pulls out a card. "I summon thee, The Little." and the card shines and transform into a tiny, yellowish jester-like little girl. Sakura points at Imperialdramon. "Shrink him." and the The Little nods and touches Imperialdramon until he's human size. "Good job, The Little." the jester girl jumps in joy before transform into a card and return to Sakura's pouch.

"So this is magic." Imperialdramon looks at his new size and follows the rest to the War Hall. Gold summons Golurk and flies next to Sakura.

"Hi, my name is Gold...."

"I'm Sakura, nice to meet you."

"Nice to meet you too...."

".....Lets go shall we?"

"Yes...."

Gold sighs as he enter the War Room. "Smooth, Gold, smooth."

Inside, hundreds of monitors, each pointing to a certain location on earth, each fill with battle. "We last detect Supergirl at Metropolis. And she's still there."

"Good at least I know she still here. Any new insight to what cause this?"

"No. Neither our instrument nor the Cardcaptor foresight can determine what cause this. But one can be sure. It's happening everywhere and quite possibly in every multiverse."

"This is really serious." Gold throws all six of his Pokemon out. "Ok guys relax for now."

Martian Manhunter looks at Gold's Pokeball. "Impressive engineering." Gold looks at Sakura and sees she's busy cuddling Victini who shows the V sign at Gold, whose face turn red in anger and jealousy.


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2013)

During the week Jack needed to prepare, Rose went around all the boroughs New York had to offer trying to find a proper place to create a manufacturing plant.

She found a perfect place in an old abandoned factory in Brooklyn. Spacious, Rose lured in homeless people just so she could sacrifice them for a blood ritual.

It took her about two nights worth of luring, with warm food and charm until she had enough homeless bodies and fresh blood before the giant ritual signs were properly drawn.

With the portal now fueled, she summoned her own little construction workers and army. Casting human illusions over her underlings she orders them to remodel the interior of the factory as well as the exterior.

Within a night, she slaves her lesser underlings into bring the factory back to shape and make a comfortable working place for demons and humans alike.

All her manufacturing equipment and gear is brought over from hell, especially those that take human blood to fuel them. She never thought she'd be able to find such a perfect cover to drain human for their life-essence. 

New Job hiring were posted all over her walls and local newspaper. Especially skilled tailors were needed, but unskilled workforce was needed as well, as Rose planned only to keep her high intelligent devils in this realm while having only the raw material being send over.

Having visited the port near Brooklyn a few times she'd figure out a good source of cheap wool and other tailoring materials and had all of her employees sign a contract.

In the small print, they would owe their souls to Rose (once they died) for a compensation to their current lively hood. Their current pay would be above average allowing them to get out of their current situation.

The first few unskilled employees would be drained of their blood too quickly and had to be sent to the hospital. Readjusting the blood drain rate, Rose optimized their 'workload' such that they could recover their blood over night. She hired more unskilled blood cattle and ordered them to come in in shifts, keeping the factory open twenty four seven.

The skilled tailors or tailor trainees would be working with this new 'blood weave', a very fine piece of bolt. Smoother than silk (as it is human flesh) and tougher than any artificial created bolts. 

Of course Rose did use some of the more common materials used in the human world, as she did not want to stand out. She created a factory store right at the entrance of the factory with long standing puppets for showing off her designs. A few 'charm human' spells cast up the clothing and people swarmed in to buy off her clothing.

Just within a week did Rose build a factory with a couple of millions of dollars worth of income. And that was just her low end manufacturing side. These were clothing for the common folks, not the elite workforce.

Those for the elite workforce also had their very own vitrine at the center of her shop.

Elevated to the third floor, her puppets showcased a style and design custom cut for each individual at a price point as common as any big clothing stores. The materials of course were far more comfortable (since it was human flesh) than any human could possibly create.

Her own lieutenants were the once custom tailoring the suits for all the customers. Her elite design line quickly picked up traffic within the last three days of her stores opening before Jack would return.

And just as agreed upon, Jack returned with a handful of his friends while Rose was ready to showcase them her factory and store.


----------

